# Nokia N900, Xperia X10, Motorola Milestone !



## augustya (Apr 18, 2010)

Dear All,

I am planning to buy a Smart Phone, when I say smart phone I mean like really a technologically advanced phone which is currently in the Market. which is not just restricted to Applications and Music. I am looking out for like a complete phone,Maybe a P.C substitute kind of thing(Mobile Computing). Which has the best operating system, Good Internet surfing capabilities, Good Emailing options like a Qwerty Keypad (Must).So I am looking out for like a complete phone, Versatile phone, Great in Multi-Tasking .

Between the Nokia N900, Motorola-Milestone and Sony Erriccson Xperia X10. Which one should I go for? Great Screen, Fantastic Display to watch Movies, Videos is also one must requirement that I have .

Who should buy which phone ? is there like a classification that can be done after understanding someone’s requirement. I am kind of keen to buy between N900 and Xperia X10 but am confused…anyone to the rescue…

I am not so much in to Android…Android... as people are harping about these days. For me Android or Maemo it is gonna be a new experience a first time thing. So I will have equal emmotions for both of them till I use it. Can you guys please suggest out of these three.

One More thing I wanna think beyond the iphone for gods sake *www.cnet.com/i/mb/emoticons/happy.gif

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## red dragon (Apr 18, 2010)

You are asking for too much mate.There is no pc substitute phone as yet(regardless of what mobile manufacturers are claiming)
x10 does not come with a key pad,so it is out.N900 is not available in India.So basically you are left with milestone only,which is a great phone.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 18, 2010)

Milestone.. Or you can wait for HTC Desire.. But I predict that this thread will be plastered with "X10" by a certain someone..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2010)

If the X10 is out, how does the Desire stay?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2010)

As the red dragon told u...u dont have any more choice left...u want a qwerty keypad phone u go with milestone
U want a multimedia powerhouse u go with X10

Simple


----------



## hwsbh (Apr 19, 2010)

as of now, u can only get milestone....sadly, N900 is not out yet. One of my frineds in UK has it and he goes gaga over it. Calls it "multi-tasking ka baap".


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2010)

hwsbh said:


> as of now, u can only get milestone....sadly, N900 is not out yet. One of my frineds in UK has it and he goes gaga over it. Calls it "multi-tasking ka baap".


 
I know guys, Nokia N900 is not available in India officially, but it is available in the Grey Market. And if the phone is worth it, I dont mind buying it from the latter. Yes as "hwsbh" has pointed out even I have read some reviews and seen people discussing it in quite a few forums that *"The N900 is easily not only the Baap but The Grandfather of Multi-Tasking phones" .* If someone has to relate it to something let me say it has got a Engine of a Ferrari (Solid Processor with 3X graphic card) It is a Computer disguised as a Phone, is what people are calling it.

Though the X10 does not have a Qwerty Key Pad it still attracts me for its Big screen,elegant looks and some other features in it . So I am really confused.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

> If someone has to relate it to something let me say it has got a Engine of a Ferrari (Solid Processor with 3X graphic card) It is a Computer disguised as a Phone, is what people are calling it.



If thats the case, the Desire,X10,HD2,i9000 galaxy are the stone age ancestors of multi-tasking phones.Bleh. Dont get it from the grey market.Try some other phone. The N900 has been plagued with problems in the Uk, and if you land up with a lemon, you will be paying a huge price for it.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2010)

@dreamcatcher- According to you every nokia device has a problem..Isn't it ? N900 is coming to India soon .. expected price is around 25k ..


----------



## kalpik (Apr 19, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @dreamcatcher- According to you every nokia device has a problem..Isn't it ? N900 is coming to India soon .. expected price is around 25k ..


Correction.. For him, all phones which are not manufactured by SE have problems :/


----------



## red dragon (Apr 19, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @dreamcatcher- According to you every nokia device has a problem..Isn't it ? N900 is coming to India soon .. expected price is around 25k ..


 
If N900 comes wth a price tag of 25k,I will buy it the day it hits Indian market.
If x10 is available for 10k,I will think even before recommending it to a friend.SE is screwing up all it`s high end phones,x1,x2,satio(worst),and now x10.


----------



## augustya (Apr 19, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @dreamcatcher- According to you every nokia device has a problem..Isn't it ? N900 is coming to India soon .. expected price is around 25k ..


 
Yes, The Nokia N900 is slated to hit Indian Shores by June-2010 !! My Feeling is it is already available in the grey market for around 25k-26K around $500-$600 in U.S depending on how cheap deal one gets(online&store), so keeping all this in Mind I think it should be close to 30K for sure in India !!

It is gonna be the Arrival of the Big Daddy  sabse bada Baap in Mobile computing  ! Lot of Hysteria already created...


----------



## red dragon (Apr 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Yes, The Nokia N900 is slated to hit Indian Shores by June-2010 !! My Feeling is it is already available in the grey market for around 25k-26K around $500-$600 in U.S depending on how cheap deal one gets(online&store), so keeping all this in Mind I think it should be close to 30K for sure in India !!
> 
> It is gonna be the Arrival of the Big Daddy  sabse bada Baap in Mobile computing  ! Lot of Hysteria already created...


Do you know this? It does not have portrait mode.WTF!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2010)

> Between the Nokia N900, Motorola-Milestone and Sony Erriccson Xperia X10. Which one should I go for? Great Screen, Fantastic Display to watch Movies, Videos is also one must requirement that I have


If you are a multimedia fan and you play tons of formats make sure that Android supports it first. otherwise you will hit an obstacle. Personally I would have gone for one of the other Multimedia oriented phones since that seems to be your main requisite. But Im not sure how a N900 is when compared on the Multimedia front. Oh by the way the large screen on X10 doesnt mean its the best screen of the group. If you are looking for quality you need to reconsider. If you are looking for real estate than maybe the X10. However if it was me with the above requirements I would go with HD2.  

That said, Coreplayer has been working on an all-in-one solution which may not be near. But with time I'm  sure something will work out.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 19, 2010)

I fully agree with you ,hd2 has the best display,watching movies is pure pleasure,just wished it had a powerful battery.BTW is the extended battery available here?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 19, 2010)

> I fully agree with you ,hd2 has the best display,watching movies is pure pleasure,just wished it had a powerful battery.BTW is the extended battery available here?


None of these phones can boast of long battery life. Mainly its based on how you use your phone. Yeah I know the X10 has a 1500mah batter guess what, based on the way I use it it doesn't last enough for a day. Neither does my htc Magic or any other phone I have.  

Android is cool and all and I see it doing quite a bit of good. However at the moment if the above were my needs Id pick a phone which would give me those abilities immediately.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2010)

*www.mobilenewscwp.co.uk/News/465444/nokia_n86_hit_by_hardware_faults.html



> Dealers and repair centres report a high number of faulty Nokia N86 coming in for repair, suffering similar problems experienced on the N900 and N97
> 
> Nokia’s N86 handset has come under fire from for hardware issues with its microUSB charging port. The complaints follow similar problems with its N900 and N97 devices.
> 
> ...



Go for it.Its your money.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Yes, The Nokia N900 is slated to hit Indian Shores by June-2010 !! My Feeling is it is already available in the grey market for around 25k-26K around $500-$600 in U.S depending on how cheap deal one gets(online&store), so keeping all this in Mind I think it should be close to 30K for sure in India !!
> 
> It is gonna be the Arrival of the Big Daddy  sabse bada Baap in Mobile computing  ! Lot of Hysteria already created...



Wait for it .. I will suggest wait a bit more .. Nokia is coming with N8 , a symbian 3 device with 12mp cam, xenon, hd video, capacitive touch etc ..Not far away. Wait a bit and then have a look at all the options and get a device since ur spending 25-30k on a phone. Make a wise choice..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2010)

@ *dreamcatcher *...no need to justify X10...u will be fighting 1 on 10

I would rather put my money on cool looking and better spec X10 rather then a dull looking brick which work only on landscape mode leave cam quality.

And yaah N900 has resistive screen which everybody tends to hate here.
N900 have only 600mhz procc compared to 1ghz of x10
N900 have 256 RAM compared to 384 of X10

how may I belive that N900 is better then X10

*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=2917&idPhone2=2964


----------



## augustya (Apr 20, 2010)

*dreamcatcher *...no need to justify X10...u _will be fighting 1 on 10_

_I would rather put my money on cool looking and better spec X10 rather then a dull looking brick which work only on landscape mode leave cam quality._

_And yaah N900 has resistive screen which everybody tends to hate here._
_N900 have only 600mhz procc compared to 1ghz of x10_
_N900 have 256 RAM compared to 384 of X10_

_how may I belive that N900 is better then X10_

_*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=2917&idPhone2=2964_



But this difference that you have pointed out in Processor and RAM is Marginal. And it is so Marginal, which is covered up by Nokia by giving Features like FM Radio, Carl Zeiss Lens for a better pictuire quality Etc...which the X10 does not have.So one really needs to test both the phone to their limits to find out how much of this marginal tech gap makes a difference.

Guys I might sound very Naive here  can anyone pls explain me what is a Resistive Touchscreen and what is a Capacitive Touchscreen ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2010)

All the talk about carl zeiss lens is crap. Check out the image samples for both the phone sin gsmarena and let me know which one you like better. FM Radio should be available for the x10 once it is rooted.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2010)

@ augustya....so u say that 600mhz can perform like 1 ghz and 256 ram=384 ram....

The only thing u said 


> So one really needs to test both the phone to their limits to find out  how much of this marginal tech gap makes a difference.



Soo that goes for all mobiles

And even my 5800 have a carl zeiss lens


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 20, 2010)

X10 looks to be a FLOP show ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha..Seems like yogi wants to get the ball rolling in my court.  
If you think so..whichever you find convenient. 
Btw, don't wait for the N8, its scheduled for september, by which SE and samsung would be ready with their phones with much better optics.


----------



## krates (Apr 20, 2010)

Dude X10 is much better than the rest of them... on paper and in actual too.. have used it once and I liked it very much..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 20, 2010)

> Guys I might sound very Naive here  can anyone pls  explain me what is a Resistive Touchscreen and what is a Capacitive  Touchscreen ...


Hope this helps 

*3.ly/bOw2

More

*3.ly/VCK5


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 20, 2010)

> But this difference that you have pointed out in Processor and RAM is Marginal. And it is so Marginal, which is covered up by Nokia by giving Features like FM Radio, Carl Zeiss Lens for a better pictuire quality Etc...which the X10 does not have.So one really needs to test both the phone to their limits to find out how much of this marginal tech gap makes a difference.



There is no way a 1G processor is similar to 600 Mhz or whatever and that is in no way a marginal change. Although a better processor and crappy software wont make you feel like the fastest on the block either. 

Also I think that if FM radio was that important for your use then you would have mentioned it in your list of needs which you didn't. I'm willing to bet that the X10 and the N900 pictures are negligible in quality difference at best or at least there isn't going to be anything ground breaking which would recommend the difference. 

Prioritize your needs and then purchase a phone that you are going to need based on the above needs instead of jumping on the Android and Maemo bandwagon.


----------



## webgenius (Apr 20, 2010)

If you're stuck between N900 and X10, better go for X10.
The audio and video quality in X10 is amazing. And you can make use of Android market which has 35000+ apps and growing. Believe me there are a lot of great apps out there and you'll never run out of them.

Face it dude, Android is the best framework available now for your mobile. Maemo may look good initially, but I strongly feel that it's success will be short-lived.


----------



## maddu5731 (Apr 21, 2010)

@OP
After reading all the discussions in this thread, I would like to finalize it with my answer.
Either go for the HTC DESIRE or wait a little and go for SAMSUNG i9000 GALAXY S.
Both these devices are ANDROID based.
ANDROID is the most flexible mobile operating system till date,which supports the hell of multi-tasking.
You can download a wide variety of apps from the android market
(35000+ apps, of which 95% are free.)
Aur kya chahiye yaar......
U can check the spec sheet at gsmarena.com
The major difference between both the phones is their sceens. (HTC DESIRE has the AMOLED SCREEN while the SAMSUNG i9000 GALAXY S has the SUPER AMOLED SCREEN which is much better).
I suggest u to wait for a while and go for the samsung one......
Wish u will make a wise decision....

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 AM ----------

Also one more thing, if u dont want to buy from the suggested phones then, dont go for N900 which is a piece of **** and nothing else.
Go for the milestone either......

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

Also one more thing, if u dont want to buy from the suggested phones then, dont go for N900 which is a piece of **** and nothing else.
Go for the milestone either then......


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 21, 2010)

Same sh!t different thread; SE vs. the rest. One guy justifies a particular pdt. from a particular company which can go belly up any time while others pwn him.

BTW given the wishlist of the OP I guess Milestone fits the bill like a hand in the glove. I happen to chance upon Milestone in E-Zone and it had the most gorgeous display I have ever-ever seen in my life!


----------



## red dragon (Apr 21, 2010)

maddu5731 said:


> @OP
> After reading all the discussions in this thread, I would like to finalize it with my answer.
> Either go for the HTC DESIRE or wait a little and go for SAMSUNG i9000 GALAXY S.
> Both these devices are ANDROID based.
> ...


Samsung galaxy S will be a great phone,but no one really knows when will it hit India,at least not in next 3 months.
Have you seen N900?I myself do not like nokia phones,but this one is superb(the last nokia phone I liked was E90)If it comes with a price tag around 25k,it will be a super deal.BTW  available in kolkata for 27.5k without bargaining.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2010)

@amitabhishek- If you think Milestone has amazing display then wait for Samsung super amoled displays like Wave and Galaxy S . A friend had a chance to test Wave ( he works as beta tester for samsung ) and he was blown away by that display indoors as well as outdoors. And to top it all both those devices are capable of 720p recording as well as 720p divx certified.


----------



## augustya (Apr 21, 2010)

_


webgenius said:



			If you're stuck between N900 and X10, better go for X10.
		
Click to expand...

_


webgenius said:


> _The audio and video quality in X10 is amazing. And you can make use of Android market which has 35000+ apps and growing. Believe me there are a lot of great apps out there and you'll never run out of them._
> 
> _Face it dude, Android is the best framework available now for your mobile. Maemo may look good initially, but I strongly feel that it's success will be short-lived._


 

So is it only the availability of endless applications that makes Android so special, I have still not got it, what is so special in Android ?? *How does Maemo stand when compared to Android ?*


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

Just returned from eZone.. Saw the milestone there.. DAMN this phone looks and feels so sexy! I mean when you hold it, it just empowers you! Also saw X10 at a sony store.. And it looks and feels so childish, plastic-y and cheap! Not to mention the UI and UX


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Just returned from eZone.. Saw the milestone there.. DAMN this phone looks and feels so sexy! I mean when you hold it, it just empowers you! Also saw X10 at a sony store.. And it looks and feels so childish, plastic-y and cheap! Not to mention the UI and UX



Haha!!. Now thats a first.  Ask your parents to choose you a wife kalpik. Trust me


----------



## augustya (Apr 21, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Just returned from eZone.. Saw the milestone there.. DAMN this phone looks and feels so sexy! I mean when you hold it, it just empowers you! Also saw X10 at a sony store.. And it looks and feels so childish, plastic-y and cheap! Not to mention the UI and UX


 

Yes I agree with Dreamcatcher, X10 in no ways look like a Plastic thing...For gods sake it is a Nice looking, elegant phone backed with some good features.Surely to catch eye balls of a lot of people. Plastic....Oh C'mon no ways !!


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ Its not just me who feels the X10 looks like cheap plastic, almost every online review says the same! And yeah, i'm talking about real reviews like ones from engadget, gizmodo, slaphphone etc, and not some Japanese crap..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

Gizmodo hasnt reviewed the x10 yet.  Engadget well,Apple lickers?Anyone?

Slashphone?Whats that? 
Heard of gsmarena,phonearena,etc? Fi you havent, i really have nothing much to say.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 21, 2010)

I've checked out Hero, HD2 and X10 last week. Only hero has a metal finish, taking it in hand feels something different. After experiencing it, X10 and HD2 umm....seriously seems plastic thing.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

> The build quality of the Sony  Ericsson XPERIA X10 is solid. The matt plastic on the back is quite  fingerprint resistant and soft to touch. It's only the front panel that  takes on an increasingly smudgy appearance as the day goes by.
> Although there are no metallic parts to strengthen the overall build  quality, this actually turns out to be a good thing. The plastic used to  craft the X10 body is excellent: strong and of very high quality. There  are no creaks at all, and every single part of the body fits perfectly  in its place. Thanks to the lack of metal the X10 is lighter than the  HTC HD2 but doesn’t lose out in terms of design.


source :GSMArena.com

Ok if u want metal finish...then its ur money ur choice...milestone have it
I think nearly everyone is giving high quality plastic only.
Even I love metal finish


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I've checked out Hero, HD2 and X10 last week. Only hero has a metal finish, taking it in hand feels something different. After experiencing it, X10 and HD2 umm....seriously seems plastic thing.


You HAVE to hold the Milestone in your hand!


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 21, 2010)

augustya said:


> Yes, The Nokia N900 is slated to hit Indian Shores by June-2010 !! My Feeling is it is already available in the grey market for around 25k-26K around $500-$600 in U.S depending on how cheap deal one gets(online&store), so keeping all this in Mind I think it should be close to 30K for sure in India !!
> 
> It is gonna be the Arrival of the Big Daddy  sabse bada Baap in Mobile computing  ! Lot of Hysteria already created...


 

WTF???? Someone said that it will be available by end of April. June!!!!!! that sux. What the **** is going with this market


----------



## kalpik (Apr 21, 2010)

^^ Yea.. We seem to get stuff only when it's already outdated


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used Nokia 900 ..one of my friend have this... it is piece of brick... heavy and bore.....if u keep tht in ur pants for more time then probably ur balls get imbalanced..


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 21, 2010)

chintan786 said:


> I have used Nokia 900 ..one of my friend have this... it is piece of brick... heavy and bore.....if u keep tht in ur pants for more time then probably ur balls get imbalanced..



Rofl! 'Balanced' review!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2010)

At 180 gms, isnt much of a feather.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2010)

I think nokia should rethink its strategy for india and launch a N900 without keyboard and with portrait mode@22k...it will be a success


----------



## webgenius (Apr 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> At 180 gms, isnt much of a feather.


180g??? It's too heavy for a phone. Max I would consider is 130g.


----------



## augustya (Apr 22, 2010)

But Guys coming back to this Android v/s Maemo Battle. 

I would surely love to go for the N900 but after going thru all this discussion, the only thing that is stopping me is most of the people's opinion which says Maemo is no Match to Android OS, That is stopping me from buying the N900. So is the difference of Earth & Sky between Android OS and Maemo OS. From a pure user point of view how does it make any difference. I mean will there be, is there anything that Android can do which Maemo cannot !! what is so special about this Android Thing.

If any of you guys could please enlighten me on the Android v/s Maemo Battle...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

The only thing that maemo lags in is app support. maemo in general is a vastly superior concept than Android with better architecture/power management and resource management. Android on the other hand is more intuitive. Its your choice. Maemo is a developers dream, while Android is a consumers paradise. 

Choose your stance


----------



## augustya (Apr 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> The only thing that maemo lags in is app support. maemo in general is a vastly superior concept than Android with better architecture/power management and resource management. Android on the other hand is more intuitive. Its your choice. Maemo is a developers dream, while Android is a consumers paradise.


 
You've put up very nicely here "Maemo is a developers dream, while Android is a consumers paradise" So from a User point of View one should go for Android is that you are saying ? someone who wants whole lot of Apps on his mobile. But if Maemo is a superior concept than Android with better architecture/power management and resource management it is actually, then a Consumers gain only minus the Apps so why do u still say only a developers dream.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2010)

X10 has an excellent camera.


----------



## kalpik (Apr 22, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> The only thing that maemo lags in is app support. maemo in general is a vastly superior concept than Android with better architecture/power management and resource management. Android on the other hand is more intuitive. Its your choice. Maemo is a developers dream, while Android is a consumers paradise.
> 
> Choose your stance


Why do you say Maemo is vastly superior than Android? Both are Linux based! Capabilities should be more or less the same.. Just that android is much more popular, has more apps, and has much better support!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, maemo for firsts isnt half as intuitive as Android. maemo was produced as a tablet OS which was then mainstreamed into a gsm device. The next generation of maemo would be a joint venture by Intel and Nokia codenamed Meego-harmattan, which shall take mobile computing to a new level. LG are developing on the same concept but they would be suing Moblin opposed to nokia's much enhanced harmattan. Now, to your question. 

Android though based on the linux kernal allows developers to code in java and the applications thus produced aren't really that powerful. Of course you can adhere to smarter means, but since Android is allows coding in Java, its more popular with freelance developers.
Maemo on the other hand,being a tablet platform was created using devian and GNOME. Though based on the linux kernal, developing apps for it isn't for the light hearted. You need to know your basics well to develop your apps. As such, developer's dream-Its fun to develop apps for the Maemo coz it brings out your true potential.

Now Power and Resource management is really poor in Android.most Android phones suffer from battery drain,especially the qualcomm ones. The UI for staters on the Android is more refined when compared to the Maemo, again, maemo was meant to be a tablet platform. In toehr words. For the normal user, Android is the best choice. But if you are the types, who can give up something less tedious for something different, Maemo is the way to go .

Personally though. I suggest you bunk the N900. it may be great but wont be upgradeable to Meego which is the way ahead.


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2010)

Maemo is Linux. It has a package manager (dpkg), runs X and uses GNOME frameworks and libraries.

Android is Linux-based. Google has tweaked the Linux-kernel and Android is not straightforwardly compatible with standard C libraries.


----------



## nikhilpai (Apr 27, 2010)

I would not consider the X10 simply because it runs Android 1.6 & the upgrade to Android 2.1 is expected only in Sep 2010.

IMHO releasing X10 with such high end specs & crippling it with Android 1.6 is a big joke!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 27, 2010)

^^It sint getting upgraded to 2.1. It will get 2.2 . As I have already mentioned, the X10 isnt much different from what we can expect from its 2.1 counterparts. SE have optimized the software to include most functions.


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 27, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^It sint getting upgraded to 2.1. It will get 2.2 . As I have already mentioned, the X10 isnt much different from what we can expect from its 2.1 counterparts. SE have optimized the software to include most functions.


 

Any further updates, When is Nokia N900 coming to india??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2010)

^^Probably June, if at all.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

yaah probably Nokia wants to launch there 2 "HIGH END" Phone N900 and N8 at same time in India
Nokia is doing stupid work and loosing there share to HTC and Samsung


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Nokia is doing stupid work and loosing there share to HTC and Samsung



Can't comment if Nokia is loosing to Samsung and HTC but one is for sure, I've found HTC high end models in some shops where they don't have X10 or N96 or MOTOROLA models...

HTC is sure doing aggressive marketing. In the same league comes Blackberry models.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 28, 2010)

N96? Why would anyone sane keep N96? :O
HTC high end models? like?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2010)

^^HD2 was present in all showrooms. At least they had a demo piece in showcase. Rest models are Hero, Diamond etc...


----------



## maverick786us (Apr 28, 2010)

****!!!!!!!!!! that. N800 will be launched in Q3 of 2010 so it will reach india by December.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

ooh greatIn that way we will get samsung mobile with optical zoom before N8

BTW where is this thing from samsung
*img.gsmarena.com/vv/bigpic/samsung-w880.jpg*www.gsmarena.com/samsung_w880_amoled_12m-2948.php


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 29, 2010)

^^Fsck what kind of bizarre mobile is that?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

comon man it dosnt look that bad
*pic.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-sch-w880/gal/gsmarena_002.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2010)

It definitely looks more like a camera than a phone .


----------



## augustya (Apr 30, 2010)

N900 now showing on the Nokia India Website  !! Brace yourself....Take a Bow people !! For the Big Daddy is Arriving !! Make way for the Sultan .

Let see then who rulezzz....


----------



## nikhilpai (May 6, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^It sint getting upgraded to 2.1. It will get 2.2 . As I have already mentioned, the X10 isnt much different from what we can expect from its 2.1 counterparts. SE have optimized the software to include most functions.




There is confirmation now that X10 will only get Android 2.1 in Q4!  #fail


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2010)

Yaah X10 will get only android 2.1
*www.gsmarena.com/xperia_x10_to_get_hd_video_recording_and_android_21_in_q4-news-1634.php

but there is HD video recording...DLNA and improved Timescape and mediascape


----------



## maverick786us (May 6, 2010)

augustya said:


> N900 now showing on the Nokia India Website  !! Brace yourself....Take a Bow people !! For the Big Daddy is Arriving !! Make way for the Sultan .
> 
> Let see then who rulezzz....


 

It still says Coming soon...


----------



## augustya (May 7, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> It still says Coming soon...


 
Expected Arrival June-10 ( Confirmed News from Nokia-India Higher Rank Official)

Till then let the Minnows feel great about thmeselves...For very soon the Giant's Gonna Arrive...Heee...Heee


----------



## maverick786us (May 8, 2010)

Yet another one month of delay


----------



## nikhilpai (May 11, 2010)

N900 launching in India next week. Not sure whether it will be available immediately or whether it will only be available for pre-order next week.


----------



## augustya (May 12, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> N900 launching in India next week. Not sure whether it will be available immediately or whether it will only be available for pre-order next week.


 
Even me too heard the samething from one of the local dealers, that it should be availabe within a week i.e. officially !!


----------



## sam9s (May 12, 2010)

OP you want Multimedia on the go with a portable PC kind of stuff.....right.........This might sound wierd but think about it ............ get any inexpensive phone that has good reception and clear voice and a decent camera......and then....get a Tablet  PC something in the same league...like.....Google Tablet, or *notion ink adam* or iPad.......If I can judge your post correctly you seems to be more interested in a portable multimedia device kinda of stuff......you can also venture in the lines of products from ARCHOS which have some ultimate PMPsss........

Unless you have to have phone capabilities in your PMP... then thats a different scenario....


----------



## maverick786us (May 12, 2010)

augustya said:


> Even me too heard the samething from one of the local dealers, that it should be availabe within a week i.e. officially !!


 

I wish its true. But these local dealers always talk ****. So don't believe them. 

Any information will first come in internet before reaching these stupid local dealers


----------



## nikhilpai (May 13, 2010)

^^ Its true that it will be launched next week. And this info is not based from any dealer.


----------



## maverick786us (May 13, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> ^^ Its true that it will be launched next week. And this info is not based from any dealer.


 

Thanks for providing this great information. You found this info form some online source??


----------



## georgerobinson (May 17, 2010)

I heard about full browser on N900....but i don't mean by this??? is it any different type browser for mobile???


----------



## maverick786us (May 17, 2010)

OK last satuday I went to a Nokia Priority dealer, and he said that it will come tomorrow and there was a dummy model on the display. The next day when i went he said that it hase'nt come yet.


This is annoying, even in a backward country like bangladesh it was launched a month back and in india its yet to be released


----------



## nikhilpai (May 18, 2010)

N900 launch in India has been postponed to "early next week"


----------



## augustya (May 18, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> N900 launch in India has been postponed to "early next week"


 

Hey Nikhil,

Where do u get this per day, per week classified, confidential information on Phone Releases. just do not speculate as you would be raising a lot of people's hopes just to dissapoint them later on.

With the way you are bringing news to this forum.One would have this kind of High level confidential information on Nokia Product release only if he was working in Nokia(That too a position like a Product Manager or India Sales incharge something of that sort...) or the CEO of Nokia India would be your close relative or something.

BTW it is a pity if it the N900 has been officialy launched in Bangladesh and still not in India. It is really a pity !! what can one say ? It happens only in India !!


----------



## nikhilpai (May 18, 2010)

augustya said:


> Hey Nikhil,
> 
> Where do u get this per day, per week classified, confidential information on Phone Releases. just do not speculate as you would be raising a lot of people's hopes just to dissapoint them later on.
> 
> ...



Trust me on it. I am not just posting speculative information. It was supposed to be launched this week & has got postponed to next week.
Can't comment on the source though


----------



## amitabhishek (May 18, 2010)

The day I learned it has a resistive screen I lost all interest !


----------



## maverick786us (May 18, 2010)

S-C-R-E-W you indian nokia team. Should I take the risk of purchasing it form grey market? What is your personal suggestion?


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

Is it really necessary to go after N900 at this point of time?

Given the rise of phones like Palm Pre, Moto Milestone, HTC Desire, HTC HD2, I see no reason in getting N900. I personally reviewed this phone and it's fat body can create irritation. While the OS is going to be dumped, MeeGo OS is still in infant stage and god knows whether Nokia will stick to it or not.


----------



## pradeepcec (May 19, 2010)

Better check out the features yourself,
Nokia N900 - *here4mobile.in/?p=262
Xperia X2 - *here4mobile.in/?p=65


----------



## nikhilpai (May 19, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> The day I learned it has a resistive screen I lost all interest !



It has the best of all the resistive screens. But yes, still I agree capacitative would be better than the best resistive screen.



desiibond said:


> Is it really necessary to go after N900 at this point of time?
> 
> Given the rise of phones like Palm Pre, Moto Milestone, HTC Desire, HTC HD2, I see no reason in getting N900. I personally reviewed this phone and it's fat body can create irritation. While the OS is going to be dumped, MeeGo OS is still in infant stage and god knows whether Nokia will stick to it or not.



I think its a bit too late to buy the N900 now because:
1. The phone is reaching the end of its product life. It was announced late last year & is reaching India almost 6 months late. The next Meego phone should be out very soon.

2. If Nokia chooses not to upgrade the N900 to Meego then we would be stuck with an outdated OS very soon. Though I get the feeling that it would get an upgrade to Meego. But I wouldn't buy the phone till Nokia announces officially that N900 will get Meego upgrade.

3. Till date no option has been provided to use the phone in portrait mode. Using the phone in landscape mode at all times (except while using phone functions) can be a irritant.

4. There are still not too many apps being released for this platform as compared to Android.

So if I had to convert from Symbian to any other OS right now it would be Android 2.2. Though the next Meego handset from Nokia could be a game changer!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> S-C-R-E-W you indian nokia team. Should I take the risk of purchasing it form grey market? What is your personal suggestion?


Why don't you try android?? Is N900 really worth the hype??? With Froyo, android would be a much better platform than the competition right now. Going for android would be a better option IMO. 



desiibond said:


> Is it really necessary to go after N900 at this point of time?
> 
> Given the rise of phones like Palm Pre, Moto Milestone, HTC Desire, HTC HD2, I see no reason in getting N900. I personally reviewed this phone and it's fat body can create irritation. While the OS is going to be dumped, MeeGo OS is still in infant stage and god knows whether Nokia will stick to it or not.


+1



pradeepcec said:


> Better check out the features yourself,
> Nokia N900 - *here4mobile.in/?p=262
> Xperia X2 - *here4mobile.in/?p=65


lol not again 



nikhilpai said:


> It has the best of all the resistive screens. But yes, still I agree capacitative would be better than the best resistive screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TRUE!!!! Unfortunately India is still THE dump yard of all EOL products as usual. Be it iPhone, N900, 3G, You name it  we ain't got it( in time that is)


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

But guys N900 the way it is right now is also too good a phone to just snub.

I mean it is just not the OS which is everything in a mobile phone, The Hardware, the facilities that it gives also means a world right ?


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> But guys N900 the way it is right now is also too good a phone to just snub.
> 
> I mean it is just not the OS which is everything in a mobile phone, The Hardware, the facilities that it gives also means a world right ?



wrong!

The OS looks really good. 

The device looks hot when it is in the hands of someone else. once you start using it, you will first feel the weight and then you will feel the blocky design. Finally, you hate why nokia couldn't make it slimmer for one handed operation. You just can't send a message using one hand. 5mm-6mm thinner and it would've been great.

also, the processing power of N900 is now powering midrange phones. The phones like X10, desire, N1, HD2, iphone 3GS are using much better h/w. 

so, all in all, N900 is fast becoming yesterday's phone. And hell, there is no need to release this phone in India. Atleast Nokia can save shipping costs.


----------



## maverick786us (May 19, 2010)

desiibond said:


> wrong!
> 
> The OS looks really good.
> 
> ...


 

You can't type fast with a single hand, and the quwerty keypad is designed to type messages fast. There is no point of using numeric keypad for message purpose. With something like N900 you can do lot of browsing and the best thing you can chat regularly with your friends using skype. Without alphanumeric keypad, browsing and chatting is virtually impossible.

I know it is slightly overweight, but that it would hardly make any difference. N900 was designed for high end multimedia and gaming operation. For that you need a bigger screen, that will subsequently increase the size of the handset. You would'nt like something of a matchbox's size to do this kind of high end operation.

More than OS, its the hardware platform that turns me on about this device. Afterall Maemo is an opensource so you can adjust it according to your need. But its the processor and the 3-D Gaming Graphic that is unique in this device. I think after N95, N900 is the first device to have 3-D Graphic


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> You can't type fast with a single hand, and the quwerty keypad is designed to type messages fast. There is no point of using numeric keypad for message purpose. With something like N900 you can do lot of browsing and the best thing you can chat regularly with your friends using skype. Without alphanumeric keypad, browsing and chatting is virtually impossible.
> 
> I know it is slightly overweight, but that it would hardly make any difference. N900 was designed for high end multimedia and gaming operation. For that you need a bigger screen, that will subsequently increase the size of the handset. You would'nt like something of a matchbox's size to do this kind of high end operation.
> 
> More than OS, its the hardware platform that turns me on about this device. Afterall Maemo is an opensource so you can adjust it according to your need. But its the processor and the 3-D Gaming Graphic that is unique in this device. I think after N95, N900 is the first device to have 3-D Graphic


 


I dont know about N900 being made a device only for Multimedia and High-End Gaming. But yes as everyone would know by now it is a pocket computer with Phone features and not a phone which can behave like a computer.

It is a Computer Disguised as a Phone. 

And yes on the Hardware part I guess I couldnt agree more with @maverick786us.


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

The hardware is really nothing to write home about,there are many phones available nowadays with much better hardware and lesser bulk,regarding screen x10 and hd2 are light years ahead.At present the multimedia capabilities and your so called high end operation of N900 is  mediocre at best when you compare it with other biggies like desire or hd2 or even 3gs for that matter.Finally,it is Nokia,probably the worst phone manufacturer at present,first they screw up symbian and now maemo.I sincerely hope it never gets officially released in India,so that many nokia loyalist can save their hard earned money on this junk.


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2010)

I really don't understand what "hardware" are people talking about here? I don't see anything even coming close to the high end phones now a days, let alone having "extraordinary" hardware :/


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> I dont know about N900 being made a device only for Multimedia and High-End Gaming. But yes as everyone would know by now it is a pocket computer with Phone features and not a phone which can behave like a computer.
> 
> It is a Computer Disguised as a Phone.
> 
> And yes on the Hardware part I guess I couldnt agree more with @maverick786us.


Pocket computer!!High end gaming!!!Computer disguised as phone!!!WTF!Is it some sort of joke or are you so stupid to take commercials seriously?I got hold of an n900 this weekend,played with it for a couple of days and I can tell you one thing for sure,there is nothing special about it.


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Pocket computer!!High end gaming!!!Computer disguised as phone!!!WTF!Is it some sort of joke or are you so stupid to take commercials seriously?I got hold of an n900 this weekend,played with it for a couple of days and I can tell you one thing for sure,there is nothing special about it.


 

It is something like, even if a Gem is given to a Moron he would still not realize,understand its true potential.

So if you dont have the brains or the intelligence to explore all the features in a gadget maybe you should not be wasting your's and everyone's time here.

Just to give an example here which phone have you come across which gives u the freedom to have 30 applications running all at the same time and switch between them without having to close any of them...


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2010)

OK if it is priced with N97mini then its worth.... thats around 22k

It will have a comparable competition with SE Vivaz, HTC Hero/Legend



30 application...hmm seems like Omnia HD is getting a competitor
check this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieSR97Ar8Ew&feature=player_embedded*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/<object width=


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> It is something like, even if a Gem is given to a Moron he would still not realize,understand its true potential.
> 
> So if you dont have the brains or the intelligence to explore all the features in a gadget maybe you should not be wasting your's and everyone's time here.
> 
> Just to give an example here which phone have you come across which gives u the freedom to have 30 applications running all at the same time and switch between them without having to close any of them...



stop behaving like a kid.
If you think N900 with A8 600 MHz is a computer in a pocket? does it mean that snapdragon powered devices are supercomputer clusters in a pocket?
Even on my HTC Legend, I have a dozen apps running many times and do multitasking but when or earth will you keep 30 apps running. That would drain a battery before you finish listening to a music album. 

And please oh please. Stop this open source, multitasking ****. coz Android is as open source as Maemo and it's easier to write apps for android thanks to Java support. And Android does multitasking. Also, please read the manuals. Cortex A8 is history. A9, Qualcomm Snapdragon (maybe Tegra 2) is the future! 

let me make it lot more simpler for you:

*www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=2917&idPhone2=3077

HTC Desire has 

bigger display
double the RAM
faster processor
7mm thinner and 50gms lighter
multitouch capacitive touch display
landscape and portrait operation

More comparisons to come!


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> OK if it is priced with N97mini then its worth.... thats around 22k
> 
> It will have a comparable competition with SE Vivaz, HTC Hero/Legend
> 
> ...


 

N900 is what they Call "THE FORCE"


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> It is something like, even if a Gem is given to a Moron he would still not realize,understand its true potential.
> 
> So if you dont have the brains or the intelligence to explore all the features in a gadget maybe you should not be wasting your's and everyone's time here.
> 
> Just to give an example here which phone have you come across which gives u the freedom to have 30 applications running all at the same time and switch between them without having to close any of them...


So Mr. intelligent,have you seen or used any phone that is being discussed in this thread? You were really serious about the computer thing,do not want to argue with you or anything,but seriously you are funny.First, high end gaming now 30 apps,what is next?photoshop may be.


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

desiibond said:


> stop behaving like a kid.
> If you think N900 with A8 600 MHz is a computer in a pocket? does it mean that snapdragon powered devices are supercomputer clusters in a pocket?
> Even on my HTC Legend, I have a dozen apps running many times and do multitasking but when or earth will you keep 30 apps running. That would drain a battery before you finish listening to a music album.
> 
> ...


 

Well I guess it is indiviual choice and preference, I for one just do not look only at an OS while buying a Mobile Phone.

For me it is a bundle of a lot of things...


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Well I guess it is indiviual choice and preference, I for one just do not look only at an OS while buying a Mobile Phone.
> 
> For me it is a bundle of a lot of things...


And nokia n900 fits the bill right?Can you please enlighten us with few components of the bundle?Apart from the 30 or 300 apps together.Will be highly obliged if you mention a few HIGH END games you want to play in THE FORCE with the great 3D graphics.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Well I guess it is indiviual choice and preference, I for one just do not look only at an OS while buying a Mobile Phone.
> 
> For me it is a bundle of a lot of things...



care to explain what the bundle of lot of things are? 

I use my phone for:

1) calling and texting 
2) twitter
3) fun games
4) writing blogs
5) emails
6) browsing
7) internet banking
8) music
9) radio
10) podcasts (audio and video) 
11) chat with buddies using gtalk, meebo
12) read ebooks


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

Guys just coz u guys do not own the N900 and have some other phone and so you do not want to appreciate a true performer. I cant help it !


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Guys just coz u guys do not own the N900 and have some other phone and so you do not want to appreciate a true performer. I cant help it !



WTH!!!

N900 review on my blog : *bandla.wordpress.com/

need any more reasoning from me?

You are not helping yourself. N900 is History. maemo 5 is history. you better understand it sooner.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> It is something like, even if a Gem is given to a Moron he would still not realize,understand its true potential.
> 
> So if you dont have the brains or the intelligence to explore all the features in a gadget maybe you should not be wasting your's and everyone's time here.
> 
> Just to give an example here which phone have you come across which gives u the freedom to have 30 applications running all at the same time and switch between them without having to close any of them...





augustya said:


> N900 is what they Call "THE FORCE"





augustya said:


> Well I guess it is indiviual choice and preference, I for one just do not look only at an OS while buying a Mobile Phone.
> 
> For me it is a bundle of a lot of things...



Whoa Dude, seriously have you ever tried any of the current high-end models or have you atleast looked at their Spec sheet?? 

Or Did you wake up from Hibernation just now??

What is that bundle of things sirjee?? To use your phone as a brick to bang someone's head????


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Whoa Dude, seriously have you ever tried any of the current high-end models or have you atleast looked at their Spec sheet??
> 
> Or Did you wake up from Hibernation just now??
> 
> What is that bundle of things sirjee?? To use your phone as a brick to bang someone's head????



why do I have a feeling that he is one of those Nokia and Linux fanboys who are not aware that Android too is linux based


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Guys just coz u guys do not own the N900 and have some other phone and so you do not want to appreciate a true performer. I cant help it !



True performer??? In what sense?? 

Haha I think Desiibond hit the nail on the coffin 

@desiibond 

For me he looks like a total noob , who came across some old mag or news showing then N900 as the next pocket computer  and starts thinking its the crown jewel among Smart phones 

@augustya 
Dude N900 is history, look at the other options if you really want to spend that much , If you are a connoisseur of bygone things then go ahead and get one


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2010)

@augustya, if you want to argue, argue rationally.. Give us solid facts as to why you think its the be all and end all of mobile phones. Else, there is no use of you posting in this thread.

You first talked about hardware. Most recent phones have around twice the hardware specs of N900. Then you talked about apps and multitasking. Android has a HUGE market and there are thousands of apps available! N900 is not even 1% compared to Android! No point in running 30 apps simultaneously if there *are* only 30 apps available to install :/


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 19, 2010)

@augustya, looks like its exactly a month since you started this thread. Have you concluded anything??? Which one did you finalize(if you finalized that is  )


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

desiibond said:


> WTH!!!
> 
> N900 review on my blog : *bandla.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


 
I can give you another thousand reviews done by some real Tech Guru's who have called it the Phone of the decade. And BTW I have not even heard your name, before you started replying to my post, so I would not really take reviews done by people like you who are newbies and claiming to be some Tech Wizard and pretending to have adequate knowledge to do a Tech Review...But anyways it a free world.


----------



## desiibond (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> i can give you another thousand reviews done by some real tech guru's who have called it the phone of the decade. And btw i have not even heard your name, before you started replying to my post, so i would not really take reviews done by people like you who are newbies and claiming to be some tech wizard and pretending to have adequate knowledge to do a tech review...but anyways it a free world.



roflmao!!!


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

desiibond said:


> roflmao!!!


 
Yes you should be saying this "Rolling On Floor, Laughing My A$$ Off" to yourself. 

Being so Biased !!


----------



## kalpik (May 19, 2010)

You are just going on.. You say N900 is awesome but you have yet to give any concrete point as to WHY it is awesome..


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2010)

The N900 is more of a developers phone like the Nexus 1 and isnt meant for the masses. The N900, with its uber bulky physique and goliath-like dimensions appeal to a niche crowd which mostly include developers. In fact, lets not go overboard here with the N900s constraints. It is and will remain a more versatile and powerful OS than the Android can ever be given its Debian and GNOME base. And please guys, DONT confuse Maemo with Meego. They are two completely different entities. The N900 was more of a trial run. The juicy stuff should be announced later this fall when Meego/harmattan would finally be announced and shall have all the bells and whistles of Android and the customizations of Maemo. A force to reckon then. The N900 is a no brainer since Nokia themselves have given up on the experiment and are looking ahead. If it was possible to upgrade the N900 to harmattan, it probably would have been a good buy given the present chasis of smartphones.


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> And BTW I have not even heard your name, before you started replying to my post, so I would not really take reviews done by people like you who are newbies and claiming to be some Tech Wizard and pretending to have adequate knowledge to do a Tech Review...But anyways it a free world.



Man, look at his post counts, they are not made by spamming. He's here b4 many of us.

And, yes, many of here including believe in his verdicts in gadgets. 

And, as Oracle told in Matrix "You have already decided what you want to buy, you are just trying to know why"


----------



## augustya (May 19, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> The N900 is more of a developers phone like the Nexus 1 and isnt meant for the masses. The N900, with its uber bulky physique and goliath-like dimensions appeal to a niche crowd which mostly include developers. In fact, lets not go overboard here with the N900s constraints. It is and will remain a more versatile and powerful OS than the Android can ever be given its Debian and GNOME base. And please guys, DONT confuse Maemo with Meego. They are two completely different entities. The N900 was more of a trial run. The juicy stuff should be announced later this fall when Meego/harmattan would finally be announced and shall have all the bells and whistles of Android and the customizations of Maemo. A force to reckon then. The N900 is a no brainer since Nokia themselves have given up on the experiment and are looking ahead. If it was possible to upgrade the N900 to harmattan, it probably would have been a good buy given the present chasis of smartphones.


 

Nokia is working on the third Firmware Update Release PR 1.2 for Maemo-N900 so who says they have given up on the N900. And there is also a talk on the Maemo community that when Meego will be launched the N900 users will have an option to upgrade to the Meego...Will that not be a Blessing in disguise.

Yes But having said all this I do agree that People around the world are kind of not very happy with the way Nokia has Managed Maemo and now they keep on releasing-delaying software patches called Firmware Updates which are making people all around the world Go-Bonkers coz this new update that they are talking about has promised a lot of things and since last 2 months or so they have kept on delaying it. People are a little edgy about it coz apparently it will completely change the N900 with its existing features. Lot of features have been replaced with some new ones like. Portrait Mode has been included,Video calling made available thru Skype and GTALK etc...

Well,  it makes current user in the World who have it, to play with it. But with us in India if it has been so much delayed..Frankly Nokia is gonna launch a partly obselete device, which people all across the world have either done a lot with or they have started looking beyond it.

But having said that it is too good a phone to be Ignored...


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

augustya said:


> Yes you should be saying this "Rolling On Floor, Laughing My A$$ Off" to yourself.
> 
> Being so Biased !!


It is your money mate,waste it on a brick if you want to.Bond is a respected member in this forum,if you do not want to listen to the wiser members,why post in the first place?Look mate, no matter what you say or think,these guys know a lot more than you.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 19, 2010)

There is a meetup organised by Nokia in Delhi on Saturday, 22 May.
Check this link: *www.facebook.com/NokiaIndia/posts/120382537996645

N900 will probably officially get launched at this event.

P.S. I will be getting a Nokia N900 to trial for a couple of weeks very soon.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> Yes you should be saying this "Rolling On Floor, Laughing My A$$ Off" to yourself.
> 
> Being so Biased !!



from your posts here and from your post asking "how to install iphone apps on N900", one thing that I understood is your total lack of knowledge on mobile platforms and how they work. And also, I assume that you have never really used a smartphone and all that you know about N900 is based on some notes in the web and few videos. Still you have not made any valid points supporting your argument. Not a single point! All you say is some stupid one liners that doesn't make any sense.

Let me make it bit clear for you.

Take Motorola Milestone for example. This phone has same CPU and GPU that N900 has and it also has slide qwerty. It is about half cm thinner. And not just that. It has capacitive touch, .2" bigger display, multitouch. Rest is more or less the same. Milestone went on to become one of the largest selling smarphones since it's release and currently is the best selling Android phone. 

The reason is simple. Milestone has better build and it runs an OS that is stable and users have choice to pick from wide range of applications. And then starts word-of-mouth. 10 people buy the phone, feel that it is great and they recommend it to another 10. This phone is such a big hit that it is set to  do turn Motorola's smartphone business back into profits. N900 may be a pocket computer. But when you have a pocket computer with less usability than other phones (or pocket computers) , it suffers in sales. 



coming to the platform in general.

If you take Google and MS and Apple, They are working on one platform right now. As a result, Android and iphone OS are growing really fast. And there is lot of hype for Windows Phone 7. They are not jumping ships like Nokia ( or like Indian politicians). For past year or two, it feels like Nokia is totally lost in the smartphone market. worked on S60v5 which was not that good for touch phones, changed Maemo into smartphone OS, merged Maemo with Moblin, worked on Symbian^3 (which looks more like symbian S60 for kids) which is again delayed. In short, they are going nowhere. 

Apps:

If you think that Maemo 5 + N900 is superior platform, why is it that it has just 1% of apps that Android has? And god knows how many developers will embrace MeeGo.

Mobile app developers are going after Android and iphone OS. Those who are stuck on Maemo are those self-proclaimed nerds who keep their ego above rationality. Android would've gone nowhere if Google used it for their own device(s). The move by Google in creating OHA paid off spectacularly. This allowed all Handset makers to adopt Android and given the flexibility this OS has, it quickly turned out to be the favorite platform for handset makers. 

a quick comparison:

few noted OHA members:

NTT DoCoMo, Sprint Nextel, T-Mobile, Telefonica, WindRiver, Broadcom, Intel, Marvell, nvidia, Qualcomm, TI, ARM, Atheros, HTC, LG, Motorola, Samsung, ASUS, SE, Toshiba, Acer, ZTE

MeeGo memebers:

Intel
Nokia

Number of new Android handsets that will be released in a year: a dozen atleast 
Number of handsets that can come on MeeGo in a year : 2 or 3 at the max.

This is the reason why developers are embracing Android. It's open source, it's flexible and the number of phones coming out is increasing YoY. 

In short, a phone with a good looking OS doesn't work. It needs lot more to be a hit in the market. Or as dreamcatcher said, N900 is (or WAS)  more of a public beta of Maemo/MeeGo platform.

PS: if you are so adamant that N900 is the best phone, then why create this thread in the first place? Just go and get this phone and do the Eureka thing that Archimedes did.
PS2: I use Ubuntu at home, custom RHEL at workplace and Android based phone. so, if you want to argue, you better make points that are real and not some fantasized egoistic comments.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the detailed info Desiibond


----------



## augustya (May 20, 2010)

desiibond said:


> from your posts here and from your post asking "how to install iphone apps on N900", one thing that I understood is your total lack of knowledge on mobile platforms and how they work. And also, I assume that you have never really used a smartphone and all that you know about N900 is based on some notes in the web and few videos. Still you have not made any valid points supporting your argument. Not a single point! All you say is some stupid one liners that doesn't make any sense.
> 
> Let me make it bit clear for you.
> 
> ...


 

you can call yourself a Desi-Bond  God knows how many street Bonds like you would be in the streets and gallis of India  and that does not make you some Real Bond to play to the audience in this forum oh hell yeah !

You can keep proclaiming yourself a Desibond...or a Techie (Pseudo)  or whatever. what do I care. As I said earlier I am not taking any of your amateur advice !! Ther are better, knowldegable people to listen to.

And BTW I have never claimed that I am some Greek God as far as knowledge about Tech Device is concerned and that is why I was here looking out for some real tech advice.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> you can call yourself a Desi-Bond  God knows how many street Bonds like you would be in the streets and gallis of India  and that does not make you some Real Bond to play to the audience in this forum oh hell yeah !
> 
> You can keep proclaiming yourself a Desibond...or a Techie (Pseudo)  or whatever. what do I care. As I said earlier I am not taking any of your amateur advice !! Ther are better, knowldegable people to listen to.
> 
> And BTW I have never claimed that I am some Greek God as far as knowledge about Tech Device is concerned and that is why I was here looking out for some real tech advice.



huh. another whining post. 

Still you are not able to give any explanation for why N900, in your opinion, is THE FORCE


----------



## amitabhishek (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> you can call yourself a Desi-Bond  God knows how many street Bonds like you would be in the streets and gallis of India  and that does not make you some Real Bond to play to the audience in this forum oh hell yeah !



Dude you are getting personal! 

With such an attitude either you will get banned or worse you will end up having no one to talk to in this forum!


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> I was here looking out for some real tech advice.


As Oracle said,


> Oracle: Because you didn't come here to make a choice, you've already made it. You're here to try to understand why you made it.



and when you are given an detailed explanation...you refuse to take it.

Well, buy N900 and be happy.


----------



## maverick786us (May 20, 2010)

The most important thing that people are aware is. You can easily overclock N900 to around 950Mhz. 

Xperia might be having a faster processor Which other handset is having a the PowerVR SGX 530 GPU which is good for 3-D gaming?


----------



## augustya (May 20, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Dude you are getting personal!
> 
> With such an attitude either you will get banned or worse you will end up having no one to talk to in this forum!


 

It resulted only after some foul language and some personal attacks the so called Desibond   started !!


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> It resulted only after some foul language and some personal attacks the so called Desibond   started !!


As far as i see, YOU are the one who started the personal attacks. You have been warned. I see any more provocative posts, and you're gone.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> The most important thing that people are aware is. You can easily overclock N900 to around 950Mhz.
> 
> Xperia might be having a faster processor Which other handset is having a the PowerVR SGX 530 GPU which is good for 3-D gaming?



overclocking: FYI, it's not the most important thing. It's the least cared about thing. Anyways, Snapdragon can easily go to 1.3GHz and sometimes to 1.5GHz. but overclocking ain't the matter here. While overclocking works well for desktops, it's not the way to go for laptops and smartphones. The limited cooling setup is a big NO for overclocking a smartphone.

3d gaming: yes. PowerVR is a great GPU. but, here is the thing. Samsung Wave phone based on snapdragon does 85MT/sec and the only device that comes close is Tegra 2 that does 85-90MT/sec. The Android 2.1 based snapdragon phones N1 etc are a bit slower in 3D at 22MT/sec. But recent results on Android 2.2 show that snapdragon phones are 450% faster in media tasks when compared to 2.1. This would also improve 3D operations speed, which in turn will bring on game development. Reason may be becuase of better use of processing power. This increase may not be visible on older gen cpu/gpu. 

games: If I look at the games that are available in maemo store, all I see is some really dumb games. There are few games here and there that are good but similar games run totally fine on Snapdragon too. Also, how long will you play games on a phone. First of all it's a phone and which one does users pick. Phone that does better for 23.5hrs a day or a phone that does well for 30minutes a day?


Note: Snapdragon is similar to ARM Cortex A8 but is designed in a better way so that it scales much better and also gives more performance. And as I said earlier, There are only two other architectures that can challenge it. Cortex A9 and Tegra 2.  Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## augustya (May 20, 2010)

kalpik said:


> As far as i see, YOU are the one who started the personal attacks. You have been warned. I see any more provocative posts, and you're gone.


 

You make me Laugh. Who warned me? you ??  Ha... Ha...
I find all this so funny !!


----------



## maverick786us (May 20, 2010)

desiibond said:


> overclocking: FYI, it's not the most important thing. It's the least cared about thing. Anyways, Snapdragon can easily go to 1.3GHz and sometimes to 1.5GHz. but overclocking ain't the matter here. While overclocking works well for desktops, it's not the way to go for laptops and smartphones. The limited cooling setup is a big NO for overclocking a smartphone.
> 
> 3d gaming: yes. PowerVR is a great GPU. but, here is the thing. Samsung Wave phone based on snapdragon does 85MT/sec and the only device that comes close is Tegra 2 that does 85-90MT/sec. The Android 2.1 based snapdragon phones N1 etc are a bit slower in 3D at 22MT/sec. But recent results on Android 2.2 show that snapdragon phones are 450% faster in media tasks when compared to 2.1. This would also improve 3D operations speed, which in turn will bring on game development. Reason may be becuase of better use of processing power. This increase may not be visible on older gen cpu/gpu.
> 
> ...


 
OK then which smartphone would you suggest which has got

1) Bigger screen (between 3.5-4 inch)
2) Good for multimedia, Good sound & Music quality
3) Good for watching videos
4) Good for 3-D gaming
5) Good for frequent browsing, and chatting (I hate typing using numeric keypad)
6) Complete touch screen, I don't want a numeric keypad its only good for those who prefer hard work over smart work. 
7) Alpha numeric keypad is always good for frequent browsing and chatting where you have to type a lot, but not a compulsion
8) Good powerful camera


I am a technical enthusasitc, So I will always prefer something that is high end with all the advanced technical functionalities (I don't want a F-U-C-K-ING fashion phone where people go for slim nature).

I find N900 almost close to perfect, however there are 2 IMPORTANT things which I find missing
1) Lack of Multi-touch
2) They should have implemented a much powerful camera

These 2 limitations are eliminated in N8. But I find its look lousie and it does'nt have a camera shutter. I don't have the patience to wait till October. I am in a desperate need of a full fledge touch screen high end smartphone

So which handset comes close to my above mentioned points?


----------



## nikhilpai (May 20, 2010)

^^ N8 has a scratch resistant camera lens cover. And it could be even out by July if we are lucky.


----------



## augustya (May 20, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> OK then which smartphone would you suggest which has got
> 
> 
> I am a technical enthusasitc, So I will always prefer something that is high end with all the advanced technical functionalities (I don't want a F-U-C-K-ING fashion phone where people go for slim nature).
> ...


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> OK then which smartphone would you suggest which has got
> 
> 1) Bigger screen (between 3.5-4 inch)
> 2) Good for multimedia, Good sound & Music quality
> ...



First, which is the phone that you are using right now and have you used any smartphones before? 

Check Milestone if you want phone with qwerty keypad.

Milestone: 3.7" display, 480 x 854 pixels & 16M colors, powerVR 530 gpu, cortex A8, blah blah blah.

My suggestion for you would be to check these phones:

1) HTC Desire
2) HTC HD2

Desire: 480 x 800 pixels, 3.7 inches AMOLED display (just rocks), 576 MB RAM; 512 MB ROM, 1GHz snapdragon, good audio quality comparable to X10 ( as per gsmarena), 5mp camera.
HD2: 480 x 800 pixels, 4.3 inches, 448 MB RAM, 512 MB ROM, 1GHz snapdragon, only gripe but above average audio quality. but if you want a phone that is technically superior to every other phone, this is the one for you. It even works as wifi access point. enable 3g or edge on your phone, turn on wifi and then use HD2 as access point for your laptop.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> Do you know anything about the N900 camera, Have you used it ? It has got one of the fantastic cameras and the picture quality is excellent. No need to worry on that front.Better than Milestone. Yes it does not have Multi-touch.
> 
> But as you rightly said no pont in just having something coz it will attract eye balls just coz it is slim and stylish.
> 
> ...





augustya said:


> You make me Laugh. Who warned me? you ??  Ha...  Ha...
> I find all this so funny !!


Ok you sound more like a kid in that ad who blabbers all the time " My daddy strongest" 

You find all this funny coz it looks like you have never used any smartphone, you made a fool out of yourself by making such naive comments. 

about the warning?? lol I see the answer coming,  what say mods 



maverick786us said:


> OK then which smartphone would you suggest which has got
> 
> 1) Bigger screen (between 3.5-4 inch)
> 2) Good for multimedia, Good sound & Music quality
> ...



Looking at your preferences I see a lot of phones satisfying your needs. The first thing that comes to mind is iPhone 3GS, then there are Google N1, HTC Legend, Desire, EVO.
Samsung I9000S, SE X10 etc etc. If those are your preferences then arguing about these for a month is just a waste of time. You have your options right before you.


----------



## maverick786us (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> maverick786us said:
> 
> 
> > OK then which smartphone would you suggest which has got
> ...


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

also check this video. This one video shows how much superior Desire is when it comes to internet surfing, image viewing and also shows it's capability in gaming.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyjEyg5mvTs

What would you like to do? draw circles on screen to zoom or simply to pinch? And it's not just that. Thanks to capacitive touch and multitouch, going through pages, scrolling, moving around album art, image gallery  is lot more easier. Not to forget the awesome quality that AMOLED display brings to Desire. Given the 3.7" display size, it should be fairly easy to adopt to touchscreen full qwerty. 

PS: I never believed the beauty of AMOLED till I saw one. The quality and viewing angles are just awesome.

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




maverick786us said:


> augustya said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using smartphones throughout my life. It started from Nokia 7610, followed by N70, -> N95 (I still love it). Although I never used any other phone apart from nokia. So its time to move into complete touch screen solution. An alpha-numeric keypad is a bonus, beause its helpful while frequent typing, its not a compulsion for me
> ...


----------



## kalpik (May 20, 2010)

augustya said:


> You make me Laugh. Who warned me? you ??  Ha... Ha...
> I find all this so funny !!


Ha ha ha! Yes. I warned you! Ha ha ha 

...

User banned for 3 months.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Ha ha ha! Yes. I warned you! Ha ha ha
> 
> ...
> 
> User banned for 3 months.



Moral of the story: Don't mess with Mods. This is what happens when someone does lame posts and acts irrational and egoistic


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 20, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Ha ha ha! Yes. I warned you! Ha ha ha
> 
> ...
> 
> User banned for 3 months.


lol he pushed it too far


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2010)

Leave him guys...

Tell me, is there any Android mobile which supports and plays FLAC files, and DIVX too..

What is the way around for it.
Means which format to go if FLAC is not supported, so that quality stays as near as FLAC.


----------



## desiibond (May 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Leave him guys...
> 
> Tell me, is there any Android mobile which supports and plays FLAC files, and DIVX too..
> 
> ...



spica supports DivX. not sure about FLAC.

Edit: there are apps in android store like meridian, andLess that play FLAC files.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 20, 2010)

Lol wow I just noticed this thread .  Anyway I don't see anything that would justify N900 over the other phones especially after the deep review by Desibond. I guess he just wouldnt see reason /shrug .


----------



## Kvishal (May 20, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> There is a meetup organised by Nokia in Delhi on Saturday, 22 May.
> Check this link: *www.facebook.com/NokiaIndia/posts/120382537996645
> 
> N900 will probably officially get launched at this event.
> ...


 

Hey Dude pls post your first impressions,feedback about using N900. How the phone is. You can mail me also about it on dazzle_enterprise@rediffmail.com


----------



## maverick786us (May 21, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Hey Dude pls post your first impressions,feedback about using N900. How the phone is. You can mail me also about it on dazzle_enterprise@rediffmail.com


 
You can find a lot of reviews of N900

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n900-review-421.php
*www.symbian-freak.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40236


----------



## nikhilpai (May 21, 2010)

Some bad news for those waiting for N900 launch. I guess there are not many waiting for a N900 & those who are waiting are banned 

N900 launch in India could get postponed further & may not happen this Saturday or early next week. Reason for postponement is unknown. Will keep you posted.

@Kvishal: Will post my comments on N900 once I get my trial N900 which should be later half of next week.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2010)

Err.. I wanted to barge in here. LG supports Meego too and are scheduled to launch a Meego handset before Nokia.Nokia's platform is termed Harmattan and not Meego.. a more versatile OS compared to its peers.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 21, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Err.. I wanted to barge in here. LG supports Meego too and are scheduled to launch a Meego handset before Nokia.Nokia's platform is termed Harmattan and not Meego.. a more versatile OS compared to its peers.



Err... Harmattan is only a codename for a Meego release. Similar to Froyo is a codename for a Android release.


----------



## maverick786us (May 21, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> Some bad news for those waiting for N900 launch. I guess there are not many waiting for a N900 & those who are waiting are banned
> 
> N900 launch in India could get postponed further & may not happen this Saturday or early next week. Reason for postponement is unknown. Will keep you posted.
> 
> @Kvishal: Will post my comments on N900 once I get my trial N900 which should be later half of next week.


 

F-U-C-K-Ing Prick, whoever is responsible for this delay


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 21, 2010)

@nikhilpai- Its not..because the version LG uses and the one used by Nokia would be different.. Meego isnt open source and LG being a beneficiary of Intel shall get the rights to the Moblin part of the coalition..while the one used by Nokia would be vastly different and more powerful than what LG has on offer.Anyways.. its not due until 2011.. so hold your horses.


----------



## raja2281 (May 21, 2010)

hey guys,
wanted to know about the audio quality of htc legend. how is the music on earphones and the loudspeaker?


----------



## desiibond (May 21, 2010)

raja2281 said:


> hey guys,
> wanted to know about the audio quality of htc legend. how is the music on earphones and the loudspeaker?



music quality is decent. loudspeaker is good but since the loud speaker is setup near the camera, when you keep the phone on the table, the volume goes down.


----------



## raja2281 (May 21, 2010)

thx for the reply mr. bond.


----------



## maverick786us (May 22, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> There is a meetup organised by Nokia in Delhi on Saturday, 22 May.
> Check this link: *www.facebook.com/NokiaIndia/posts/120382537996645
> 
> N900 will probably officially get launched at this event.
> ...


 

So what was the outcome of that meeting? Did they finalize the official date??


----------



## nikhilpai (May 24, 2010)

^^ It seems there was no mention of N900 at the meetup!


----------



## maverick786us (May 24, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> ^^ It seems there was no mention of N900 at the meetup!


 

I went to a nokia priority dealer this sunday. he said that it will be out by the first week of next monthand will cost around 35K. It looks like it was all politics behind everything. 

They purposely delayed, so that people's demand increase and they can increase the price!!!!


----------



## red dragon (May 24, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> I went to a nokia priority dealer this sunday. he said that it will be out by the first week of next monthand will cost around 35K. It looks like it was all politics behind everything.
> 
> They purposely delayed, so that people's demand increase and they can increase the price!!!!


Nokia has gone MAD.Do they really believe that someone will spend 35k for that junk?Well,may be they do,some people bought N97 for 30k!!And we blame Apple for ridiculous pricing,nokia is not far behind,at least apple products are good looking.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 24, 2010)

^^ Don't believe what Nokia Priority Dealers say. They never know anything.


----------



## ico (May 24, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Do they really believe that someone will spend 35k for that junk?


N900 isn't/wasn't "junk."

It's too late to launch it now in India. Too late.

Edit:
Maemo 5 has been succeeded by MeeGo, no point in buying now.

---------- Post added at 11:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




desiibond said:


> why do I have a feeling that he is one of those Nokia and Linux fanboys who are not aware that Android too is linux based


Android is Linux-based. Maemo is Linux. *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maemo

Not comparing the availability of applications, but just the platform in general. Please do go through the above link.


----------



## maverick786us (May 25, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Nokia has gone MAD.Do they really believe that someone will spend 35k for that junk?Well,may be they do,some people bought N97 for 30k!!And we blame Apple for ridiculous pricing,nokia is not far behind,at least apple products are good looking.


 

Why not?? its not hard to fool customers who have money but lack technical knowledge. When someone can easily spend 50K on a crap like Nokia 8800. Which is not even a smartphone, just a luxary device. N900 has million times better than that. Still 35K does'nt justify its value

---------- Post added 25-05-2010 at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was 24-05-2010 at 11:47 PM ----------




ico said:


> N900 isn't/wasn't "junk."
> 
> It's too late to launch it now in India. Too late.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you. Which smartphone would you consider as the jack of all trade?


----------



## nikhilpai (May 25, 2010)

N900 Firmware update (PR 1.2) released.
New features include Facebook IM integration, video calling, portrait browsing (not sure whether portrait browsing is limited to internet browser or across the phone)

Now the BIG bad news: N900 will not be upgraded to MeeGo when its available. Booo!


----------



## maverick786us (May 25, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> N900 Firmware update (PR 1.2) released.
> New features include Facebook IM integration, video calling, portrait browsing (not sure whether portrait browsing is limited to internet browser or across the phone)
> 
> Now the BIG bad news: N900 will not be upgraded to MeeGo when its available. Booo!


 

So does that means that its launched will be further delayed??


----------



## nikhilpai (May 25, 2010)

^^ Its possible that the launch has been delayed due to this & the phone may get PR 1.2 out of the box. Not sure though whether this is the reason.


----------



## maverick786us (May 25, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> ^^ Its possible that the launch has been delayed due to this & the phone may get PR 1.2 out of the box. Not sure though whether this is the reason.


 

Thats not a big concern. Because once Meego is out, everyone can upgrade it online. I think N900 will have dual boot option


----------



## Kvishal (May 25, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> N900 Firmware update (PR 1.2) released.
> New features include Facebook IM integration, video calling, portrait browsing (not sure whether portrait browsing is limited to internet browser or across the phone)
> 
> Now the BIG bad news: N900 will not be upgraded to MeeGo when its available. Booo!


 


One gets a feeling that Nokia was specially waiting for this Software Update to be released so they can launch N900 along with the updated software along with the new product and hence the delay !

I guess there are some Nokia Loyals here.


----------



## maverick786us (May 25, 2010)

and thats a good reason for them to keep the price high


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Thank you. Which smartphone would you consider as the jack of all trade?


At the moment, obviously Android. Maemo 5 is history.

But Maemo certainly HAD more potential. I had used N900 back in January itself. Nokia just didn't push it's platform like the way Google pushed Android.

It was really unhappy to see a few people over here just BLATANTLY bashed Maemo 5 without even using it. Might be because the "troll" who has been banned was bashing Android without even using it.


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2010)

*www.google.com/trends/viz?q=Android,+Maemo&date=all&geo=all&graph=weekly_img&sort=0&sa=N

Blue is Android and Red is Maemo.

Google trends.

LINK


----------



## ico (May 25, 2010)

^ Everyone knows that.


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2010)

But a few does not want to believe it


----------



## nikhilpai (May 26, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Thats not a big concern. Because once Meego is out, everyone can upgrade it online. I think N900 will have dual boot option



You didn't check my post completely. Note that the N900 will not get the upgrade to Meego officially. So forget about the dual boot option.
You may of course be able to load a custom ROM with Meego if you want to experiment.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 26, 2010)

> *Nokia updates N900 to version 1.2 in UK, closes  door on MeeGo*
> 
> By Thomas Ricker *www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.engadget.com/media/writer_rss.gif posted May 25th 2010 3:48AM
> 
> ...


SOURCE: engadget.com


----------



## mandrake (May 26, 2010)

Hi guys! i want to buy a smart phone with qwerty keyboard but i am  confused as to which one to buy. 
Can the experts here guide me pls?

I need a phone with qwerty keyboard, so i have finalized a few phones:



*Nokia N97* : OS Symbian
*Nokia N900* : OS Maemo
*SE Xperia X10 Mini Pro* : OS Android
*SE Vivaz Pro*: OS Symbian

I thought of buying N900 but after reading another thread where n900 was  totally destroyed i am bit confused... specially after reading comments  by desi bond.

Should i be looking at the OS? is Android better than Maemo?
I have a budget of 25k which can be stretched a bit to 27-30k max.

is there any other phone which you guys can suggest?

Looking forward for your response.


----------



## rhitwick (May 26, 2010)

mandrake said:


> Hi guys! i want to buy a smart phone with qwerty keyboard but i am  confused as to which one to buy.
> Can the experts here guide me pls?
> 
> I need a phone with qwerty keyboard, so i have finalized a few phones:
> ...



If you are looking for a physical QWERTY keyboard go for Motorola Milestone. It costs less than ur budget and better than all ur choices.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 27, 2010)

Apparently the delay in N900 launch is indeed due to PR 1.2!


----------



## talwar (May 28, 2010)

I just saw a video on ZOMGitsCj and i think Nokia is going to release the N900 in India. I’m not totally sure but the hint seems to indicate this.


----------



## maverick786us (May 30, 2010)

still no news of official launch date, in Nokia priority dealers. I hope it doesn't get further delyed


----------



## nikhilpai (May 31, 2010)

Latest news is that N900 will be available in stores only in the 3rd week of June.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 1, 2010)

what will be the price??


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 1, 2010)

Indication is that it could be 26-27k. Not confirmed though; so don't send me brickbats if its more 

Psst... There's a Nokia event happening in Delhi this Friday. Wonder what it is!


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 2, 2010)

For all those waiting, N900 getting Launched in India on 7th June !!


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 2, 2010)

The Nokia event in Delhi on Friday could indeed be the launch event for N900!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 2, 2010)

^^ yeah even fonearena has confirmed it

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

*bit.ly/9h05rq


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 2, 2010)

Nokia has these kind of events happening on every Friday, nothing new in it. It may be a generic event, not a Launch event. But as far as N900 is concerned, people can buy it starting coming monday.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ Friday event is the N900 launch. Not a generic event. Confirmed. Maybe available in stores from Monday.


----------



## kelly (Jun 3, 2010)

There is something new that is coming to India. I’ve just seen a video on shoutmeloud.com *www.shoutmeloud.com/nokia-upcoming-mobile-social-media-and-multi-media-goes-hand-to-hand.html and i think its related to n900.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 3, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> ^^ Friday event is the N900 launch. Not a generic event. Confirmed. Maybe available in stores from Monday.


 

You mentioned earlier also somewhere in this thread, that Nokia has some event on this weekend which is the Launch of N900...Blah..Blah..which turned out to be absolute Bollocks !!

You keep posting about these events which Nokia has and then you say well, it was not the Launch. so is there any basis to this information you dig out ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 3, 2010)

kelly said:


> There is something new that is coming to India. I’ve just seen a video on shoutmeloud.com *www.shoutmeloud.com/nokia-upcoming-mobile-social-media-and-multi-media-goes-hand-to-hand.html and i think its related to n900.


 

you can find several articals like this on internet. How much truth such articals generate, God knows. Since mid of April Nokia.co.in shows Nokia N900 coming soon.... and its almost 2 months now. 

But if its confirmed that N900 will be launched on 7th of June, then I will be pleased. I was patiently waiting for this moment


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 4, 2010)

Nokia N900 launch party starting very soon in Delhi. We are only a few minutes away from the N900 launch in India!

Edit: Nokia N900 officially launched in India. Will be available in stores from June 11.
MRP is Rs. 30,619
Pre-loaded with PR 1.2


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2010)

30k is a high price...should have to be around 26k


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 4, 2010)

Guess the street price could be Rs.27-28k


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 4, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> Nokia N900 launch party starting very soon in Delhi. We are only a few minutes away from the N900 launch in India!
> 
> Edit: Nokia N900 officially launched in India. Will be available in stores from June 11.
> MRP is Rs. 30,619
> Pre-loaded with PR 1.2


 
Why so much of delay in availability when it will be launched today??


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 4, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Why so much of delay in availability when it will be launched today??


 

Ha...Ha...Good Question.Ask him that he sure knows everything.

BTW, Yes the Phone has been launched.

*www.fonearena.com/blog/18145/nokia-n900-launching-in-india-at-a-price-of-rs-30639.html


----------



## kalpik (Jun 4, 2010)

Launch does not mean phone will be in stores. It takes time between launch and the phone to reach the stores.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 5, 2010)

>30k for that geometry box!!? Milestone is available for 27-28k,X10 for 29k,who will buy this?The price should drop below 25k in a couple of months.


----------



## cmonman (Jun 7, 2010)

Well yes considering the prices of x10 n milestone it is expensive..but this is just d starting price..it will come down in 2months..not by more but than 2k. And as far as x10 is considered wat is d sense of capacitive screen wen u dont hav multi touch available?? n N900 has one of d best resistive screen in d market.. n after using ipod touch i m amazed with d N900 screen...
i dont knw abt others but wats d point in buying x10 wen it does not hav front cam so no video calling...soon available with 3G n already available @30paise with BSNL.
N900 gives gtalk video calling capability also n with fb integrated its a lot of fun..
n d FM transmitter is amazing within 5m choose any frequency other than those which r already occupied by d radio stations n then transmit to any no of devices... works gr8 in my car...
n hey both X10 n milestone hav hardly on board memory...only 512MB can b used for apps in X10!!

---------- Post added at 10:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

After using NGage-QD n N73 I became a nokia fan..but seeing the performance of S60v5 with touch phones i was disappointed..but then i saw N900. Besides d lack of apps which is d biggest flaw its only d lack of games which bothers me...
It conveniently replaces my ipod(though 32GB is not same as 120GB) coz of larger screen n a very good display n with d connectivity to my tv with d cable.
It replaces my N73 ofcourse but not my 7.2MP Sony digicam coz inspite of carl zeiss d cam is not dat good as a 5MP shud be..

Well for anyone was wants to buy a mobile phone for
1) Good internet browsing capabilities(browsing available in portrait mode)
2)Voip n video calling(via gtalk also, d integrated IM feature with fb n gtalk is amazing with all ur contacts added automatically)
3)Listening to music n watching movies(plays divX)(32GB +upto16GB)
4)FM tuner n transmitter n also fm recording function(not seen in symbian phones)
5)Lastly with an actual keypad coz be it capcitive of iphone or resistive I just dont like d touchpads.(Compared to milestone-which has no radio n just 128MB storage)

Shud go for N900...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2010)

^^Okk ur comparision is valid at some point...lets compare with the latest phone...Samsung Galaxy I9000

                                       N900               Galaxy
Width                               18mm               9.9mm
Weight                             181gm              118gm
Screen                           TFT resistive      Super AMOLED
Size                                 3.5Inch           4 Inch
Qwerty                              yes                No
dual Speaker                       yes                No 
Memory                             32GB               16GB
RAM                                 256MB             512MB
Video recording                848x480@25       720P@30fps
Bluetooth                          V2.1                   v3
processor                         600mhz              1ghz
radio                                 yes                  yes

Samsung Galaxy have the best gaming hardware inside

best thing is its only 2k costlier then N900


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ Also add Wifi N to the Galaxy S list 

Btw, where did you get the price info for Galaxy S? AFAIK, its not yet released in India.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2010)

Source :*www.techtree.com/India/News/Samsung_i9000_Galaxy_Wave_Head_towards_India/551-111528-893.html

one more :*www.siliconindia.com/shownews/Samsung_Galaxy_S_and_Wave_to_hit_India_in_June_-nid-68381-cid-2.html

one more :*www.unwiredview.com/2010/05/31/samsung-galaxy-s-and-wave-to-be-launched-in-india-in-june/

they say it will cost around 28-30k


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh ok.. I've read all these.. I thought you were quoting actual price.. These are all guesstimates.. Price can be lower/higher (i doubt it will be lower though )


----------



## red dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

cmonman said:


> Well yes considering the prices of x10 n milestone it is expensive..but this is just d starting price..it will come down in 2months..not by more but than 2k. And as far as x10 is considered wat is d sense of capacitive screen wen u dont hav multi touch available?? n N900 has one of d best resistive screen in d market.. n after using ipod touch i m amazed with d N900 screen...
> i dont knw abt others but wats d point in buying x10 wen it does not hav front cam so no video calling...soon available with 3G n already available @30paise with BSNL.
> N900 gives gtalk video calling capability also n with fb integrated its a lot of fun..
> n d FM transmitter is amazing within 5m choose any frequency other than those which r already occupied by d radio stations n then transmit to any no of devices... works gr8 in my car...
> ...


Pretty good and valid points.But how many of us are into FM radio these days?Milestone and x10 also have good multimedia capabilities too and they have larger screens. I strongly believe that we are going to see some non buggy divx players soon enough in the android market too.yes the 32GB memory is great but it does not justify the price tag.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 7, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Oh ok.. I've read all these.. I thought you were quoting actual price.. These are all guesstimates.. Price can be lower/higher (i doubt it will be lower though )


 

What about the availability? What is the % of rebateI an HCL Employee will get.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

Well.. The rumors suggest a launch in the 3rd week of June. Don't know about any discount.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 7, 2010)

the milestone screen is also crisp 
*img249.imageshack.us/i/dsc02454o.jpg/
*img3.imageshack.us/i/dsc02452j.jpg/

and feels very elegent to hold in hand

here are more pics *img249.imageshack.us/i/dsc02454o.jpg/


----------



## kelly (Jun 7, 2010)

Nokia N900 India launch. Nokia has announced  the MRP (Maximum Retail Price) of this Maemo Handset. It will  be available in June Last for Rs.30639.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 7, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Well.. The rumors suggest a launch in the 3rd week of June. Don't know about any discount.


 

I think it was officially launched on Friday. We are talking about availability.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> I think it was officially launched on Friday. We are talking about availability.


No.. Not launched in India yet.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 7, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> Nokia N900 launch party starting very soon in Delhi. We are only a few minutes away from the N900 launch in India!
> 
> Edit: Nokia N900 officially launched in India. Will be available in stores from June 11.
> MRP is Rs. 30,619
> Pre-loaded with PR 1.2


 


kalpik said:


> No.. Not launched in India yet.


 

What was that friday event all about? Wasen't it about the launch? Is it further delayed?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

That was launch in Europe and Singapore. Not India launch.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2010)

who is talking abt which phone...I think some are talking abt galaxy S and some n900

@kalpik...Actually I thought I9000 is released in india after I read on thechtree.com....but its still comming soon


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

I have been talking about Galaxy S since the start  It has not yet been launched in India.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 7, 2010)

I was talking about N900. Its availability


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry to confuse you lol! N900 has launched


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 7, 2010)

And its availability in Delhi? Will it be available by end of this week?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 7, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> And its availability in Delhi? Will it be available by end of this week?


Sorry, no idea about that


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 8, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> And its availability in Delhi? Will it be available by end of this week?



N900 is launch in india, and the MRP is Rs. 30,639/-. and it will be available till this weekend...


----------



## aditimathur (Jun 9, 2010)

N900 is now officially available in India. The MRP is Rs. 30,639 but most retailers are selling it for around Rs. 27000 which i think is a great deal...


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 9, 2010)

Has it reached in most of the Nokia Priority stores in Delhi?


----------



## ziha786 (Jun 9, 2010)

Get your special N900 maemo master edition
*themeegoblog.com/2010/06/08/announcing-the-maemo-masters-invitational/


----------



## aditimathur (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok so i just checked at the Nokia Priority Dealer here in Lajpat Nagar , The dealer price is Rs. 24,545. I think at that price this is one of the best smartphones available ! What do you think ? Should i go in for the N900 then ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2010)

24k is a great price

But just remember some points before getting it
1. Landscape view
2. No official Meego update
3. Very less Application and games

Rest is ur choice


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 11, 2010)

aditimathur said:


> Ok so i just checked at the Nokia Priority Dealer here in Lajpat Nagar , The dealer price is Rs. 24,545. I think at that price this is one of the best smartphones available ! What do you think ? Should i go in for the N900 then ?


 
Thats great. I will buy it tonight


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 11, 2010)

aditimathur said:


> Ok so i just checked at the Nokia Priority Dealer here in Lajpat Nagar , The dealer price is Rs. 24,545. I think at that price this is one of the best smartphones available ! What do you think ? Should i go in for the N900 then ?


 

Yes go for it. 24 is worth for such a high end handset. Can you tell me the name of that shop and the exact location?


----------



## aditimathur (Jun 12, 2010)

A friend of mine checked it for me at the Lajpat Nagar Priority Dealer. Check with others as well...

The web browser and media player on this thing are good enough to convince me to get this device. Hopefully i should have it by next week....

@Maverick : Do post pics when you get it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2010)

^^ can we somehow play DiVx and h.264 video on N900??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ can we somehow play DiVx and h.264 video on N900??



yes. without much effort. the last time I tested, I downloaded some codecs for mplaye and was able to play divx.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 12, 2010)

aditimathur said:


> A friend of mine checked it for me at the Lajpat Nagar Priority Dealer. Check with others as well...
> 
> The web browser and media player on this thing are good enough to convince me to get this device. Hopefully i should have it by next week....
> 
> @Maverick : Do post pics when you get it.


 
OK yesterday night I went to Nokia Priority dealers those demantic fools didn't have it in stock, but they promised that, they will definately get the supply today. And yes it does have support for divx, and in addition you can install more 3rd party softwares.

*maemo.org/downloads/Maemo5/

This is open source so these softwares are always free of cost


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 13, 2010)

I have received my trial N900 from Nokia!
I am using it since yesterday & will be using it for 2 more weeks! Anyone has any questions about the phone, please feel free to ask!


----------



## aditimathur (Jun 14, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> I have received my trial N900 from Nokia!
> I am using it since yesterday & will be using it for 2 more weeks! Anyone has any questions about the phone, please feel free to ask!



Awesome ! Lucky you  I will probably buy one tomorrow... Do you think it is worth it ? The dealership is selling it for 26,000.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 14, 2010)

aditimathur said:


> Awesome ! Lucky you  I will probably buy one tomorrow... Do you think it is worth it ? The dealership is selling it for 26,000.



My first impressions after using the N900 for 2 days:

Positives:
1. The display is breathtaking. Its beautiful.
2. Multitasking on the N900 is one of the best I have seen. The multitasking interface is just awesome.
3. Google Talk & Facebook chat integration on the phone is brilliant. I will go as far as to say this is the best implementation of Google Talk on a mobile. Period.
4. Internet browser is superb. Its as good as a desktop browser.
5. Email client is neat & the Nokia Messaging integration in seamless. There's no separate Nokia Messaging client like on Symbian. It just integrates the service in the default email client.
6. Camera quality is decent.

Negatives:
1. Its very thick & bulky. Of course everyone knows that. So less said the better.
2. Lack of portrait mode is a MAJOR letdown. Prevents one handed use of the phone (except while using the phone functions & internet browser)
3. Getting to the phone dialer & calling requires more clicks than it should. The result of the device being a tablet device first & a phone later. Edit: Discovered smart dialing which eases this problem somewhat!
4. No decent Twitter app: My biggest gripe with the phone. 
5. Overall number of apps are quite less. There are apps which no other platform has such as KMPlayer & Pidgin but many apps available for Android & iPhone are missing. 

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2010)

aditimathur said:


> Awesome ! Lucky you  I will probably buy one tomorrow... Do you think it is worth it ? The dealership is selling it for 26,000.



it is worth if you are one of those who like to change the face of the OS by modding etc. for normal use, there are better phones out there.


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 14, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> My first impressions after using the N900 for 2 days:
> 
> Positives:
> 1. The display is breathtaking. Its beautiful.
> ...


 


aditimathur said:


> Awesome ! Lucky you  I will probably buy one tomorrow... Do you think it is worth it ? The dealership is selling it for 26,000.


 

I baught it on saturday. I have yet to explore it fully. My biggest query is, since we have the latest firmware in which skype is enabled, but there is no option of skype in VoIP and IM settings. So how can we get the skype


----------



## desiibond (Jun 14, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> I baught it on saturday. I have yet to explore it fully. My biggest query is, since we have the latest firmware in which skype is enabled, but there is no option of skype in VoIP and IM settings. So how can we get the skype



If i am right, Skype is disabled for N900 in India.
anyways, this might help:

*support.skype.com/category/SKYPE_FOR_NOKIA_N900/


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 14, 2010)

desiibond said:


> If i am right, Skype is disabled for N900 in India.
> anyways, this might help:
> 
> *support.skype.com/category/SKYPE_FOR_NOKIA_N900/


 
And why is it banned in india?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 14, 2010)

^^due to some govt rules


----------



## donzeye (Jun 14, 2010)

i am hoping that i am eligible for the N900 special edition.. the week 1 winners will be announced tom  the N900 special edition comes with a BH-214 Bluetooth Stereo Headset, Maemo Master T-Shirt and some goodies..
*maemomasters.com/


----------



## maverick786us (Jun 15, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ^^due to some govt rules


 

But one of my friend owns an old N96 and he has skype enabled in it?


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 15, 2010)

Surprising all of sudden everyone here seems to have started liking the N900. Guess what, people here are now talking about how the N900 is better. At one point of some people here were only talking about how the N900 is bad.

This new change in opinion especially by people who did some N900 bashing earlier, makes me wonder if it was only coz of the frustration of N900 not being available in India at that point of time...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2010)

One reason is n900 pricing is correct...26k is absolutely competitive price


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Surprising all of sudden everyone here seems to have started liking the N900. Guess what, people here are now talking about how the N900 is better. At one point of some people here were only talking about how the N900 is bad.
> 
> This new change in opinion especially by people who did some N900 bashing earlier, makes me wonder if it was only coz of the frustration of N900 not being available in India at that point of time...



there is no change in opinion. people are helping those who made their choice (buying N900). earlier it was more like which phone to select.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> One reason is n900 pricing is correct...26k is absolutely competitive price



Exactly my point , it is available for even lower. I personally got mine for 25k which makes it a smashing deal 

My first impressions and pics of the device are on another thread for anyone who is interested.


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 16, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Surprising all of sudden everyone here seems to have started liking the N900. Guess what, people here are now talking about how the N900 is better. At one point of some people here were only talking about how the N900 is bad.
> 
> This new change in opinion especially by people who did some N900 bashing earlier, makes me wonder if it was only coz of the frustration of N900 not being available in India at that point of time...




Something tells me you are the banned "augustya" who has signed up with a new user ID!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Updating thread with link to my impressions of the N900 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1250692#post1250692

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

@maverick786us 

I too have been looking through my N900 firmware... there is no way to get skype on the device yet. I'll update here if i find something.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Updating thread with link to my impressions of the N900
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1250692#post1250692
> 
> ...



how about installing european firmware?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Well yes you could flash the device with non India firmware... but with a just bought device... i wouldnt want to give up my warranty


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 16, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Updating thread with link to my impressions of the N900
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1250692#post1250692
> 
> ...





@maverick786us and @Follower of Krazzy

Guys Flash your N900 to the Global version of PR 1.2, that would enable skype video calls on your device. As far as the Warranty getting void if someone flashes to the Global version, well there is no official statement on this. I dont think your warranty gets void if you flash your phone again. Who told you about this, Did you speak with someone at the Nokia Customer Service.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Well yes you could flash the device with non India firmware... but with a just bought device... i wouldnt want to give up my warranty


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 16, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Well yes you could flash the device with non India firmware... but with a just bought device... i wouldnt want to give up my warranty



But thats what I am saying, who told you your Warranty will get Void ?? I just confirmed with Nokia Customer Care, they are very well saying you can go ahead and flash it again. Your warranty will not get void.

How do you have this information?? Who gave you this information ??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 16, 2010)

yes. there should be something called reinstall firmware which connects to India servers and does that.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 16, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> But thats what I am saying, who told you your Warranty will get Void ?? I just confirmed with Nokia Customer Care, they are very well saying you can go ahead and flash it again. Your warranty will not get void.
> 
> How do you have this information?? Who gave you this information ??



But then isn't it obvious... could you please confirm if it is ok to flash with foreign firmware. Please confirm and let us know ! 

I think changing the product code for international firmwares was not allowed 

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




Kvishal said:


> But thats what I am saying, who told you your Warranty will get Void ?? I just confirmed with Nokia Customer Care, they are very well saying you can go ahead and flash it again. Your warranty will not get void.
> 
> How do you have this information?? Who gave you this information ??



But then isn't it obvious... could you please confirm if it is ok to flash with foreign firmware. Please confirm and let us know ! 

I think changing the product code for international firmwares was not allowed


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 16, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> But then isn't it obvious... could you please confirm if it is ok to flash with foreign firmware. Please confirm and let us know !
> 
> I think changing the product code for international firmwares was not allowed
> 
> ...



I know what I am saying. But still, why dont you call up and confirm it for yourself. Nokia Care Number is 30303838. You can dial this number from any part of this country.

Please find it out for yourself if that convinces you more.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 16, 2010)

As long as you update a Firmware from Nokia itself there should be no provided it is for the same phone  . As a matter of fact I even recall Nokia giving out tools to do the same ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh well... i guess there will be a third party app for skype soon enough. The community for the Maemo seems to be really strong.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 17, 2010)

Has anyone here tried tje instant messaging integration on the N900 ? Its pretty cool that you dont need to install another app for im...


----------



## mandrake (Jun 18, 2010)

so techies, with n900 now out in the market how do you all compare n900 with moto milestone?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally i prefer the N900 over the Milestone (lol.. i guess i am a bit biased)  but then that is because i dont like the Android OS. 

The camera on this and the inbuilt memory really cinch the deal for me as it makes the deal totally worth it...


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 21, 2010)

mandrake said:


> so techies, with n900 now out in the market how do you all compare n900 with moto milestone?



I personally own both the Motorola Milestone and the N900 and i found the N900 to be a smarter device. However it is geared towards a more techie audience in my opinion.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 21, 2010)

mandrake said:


> so techies, with n900 now out in the market how do you all compare n900 with moto milestone?



one can do more on N900 in the beginning but after few weeks time, there will be more that can be done with Milestone. Android is progressing well while Maemo has come to a halt. The only way to progress is to use cooked custome MeeGo ROM.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 21, 2010)

desiibond said:


> one can do more on N900 in the beginning but after few weeks time, there will be more that can be done with Milestone. Android is progressing well while Maemo has come to a halt. The only way to progress is to use cooked custome MeeGo ROM.



Yeah it is true that there is more commercial support for the Android OS but as i said , this is a geeky phone. This phone is the best if you like fiddling around with stuff


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 22, 2010)

The community on Android is the best and among the most active i have ever seen. For everything you want there is probably an application ! Its amazing... recently users have even managed to bring USB on the go to the device !

You might want to try apps like Vagalume if you want last.fm and Mauku for twitter.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 23, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> My first impressions after using the N900 for 2 days:
> 
> Negatives:
> 4. No decent Twitter app: My biggest gripe with the phone.



Have you tried installing WITTER OR TWEEGO. These are the Twitter Apps on N900.


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 23, 2010)

I didnt really like Witter but Tweego works quite well.  The FM Radio app is a must get as it makes good use of the onboard FM Radio Chip. 

Btw... How do you like the keyboard on the device ? Coming from an E72 , i am really appreciating the bigger sized keyboard on the N900.


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, The Onscreen KeyBoard looks cool and is quite comfortable enough to type.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 23, 2010)

Loving the hardware keyboard dude... I am coming from a T9 device so this is a  pretty big change for me but i was right at home with the keyboard very  quickly. The keyboard is just about the perfect size and i must say that  it is impossible to imagine a modern day smartphone without a  keyboard....

 N900 Rocks !


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes the keyboard is good. The kickstand according to me is the more interesting addition. I can just prop up the device on the kickstand and watch movies


----------



## Kvishal (Jun 23, 2010)

Guys but seriously speaking I felt that the screen of N900 is a little late in reacting, in response. Maybe coz it is Resistive and Not Capacitive.
I mean the spiral zoom feature in N900 is just irritating. It works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't. I didn't find that problem with the Multi-touch feature in Milestone. Especially when you are on a webpage and you wanna zoom in a thing.The Multitouch Zoom in Milestone is amazing.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 23, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Guys but seriously speaking I felt that the screen of N900 is a little late in reacting, in response. Maybe coz it is Resistive and Not Capacitive.
> I mean the spiral zoom feature in N900 is just irritating. It works sometimes and sometimes it doesn't. I didn't find that problem with the Multi-touch feature in Milestone. Especially when you are on a webpage and you wanna zoom in a thing.The Multitouch Zoom in Milestone is amazing.



yes. it's due to the resistive touch. you can't do multitouch gestures on resistive touch display.


----------



## Ethereal (Jun 23, 2010)

The lack of multitouch is due to resistive but i personally feel that the resistive touchscreen gives you more precision while browsing. I can actually use Google Docs on this device perfectly ! Perfect !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 24, 2010)

Google Docs qorks quite well on the N900 but i use Gnumeric for editing Excel spreadsheets. Along with Gnumeric , Abiword is a great word processing replacement.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you know you can run Debian applications on the N900 ? That alone gives you such a hige application gallery !


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes. I also managed to run Android on my N900 with the NITDroid Application. There are so many network management applications on the N900 which make this an extremely fun device to use !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah but the Android implementation on the N900 is currently not very stable and i prefer the Maemo OS to Android.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 6, 2010)

If anyone is interested in getting the N900 , there seems to be a pretty good deal on TechEnclave where a guy is giving away a free stereo bluetooth headset n some other swag along with the N900... check it out here TechEnclave


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 6, 2010)

I think you guys should read this artical

Why Symbian AND MeeGo Are Best For Nokia?!?

and then you will realize how good Maemo / MeeGo is compared to Android


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 7, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> I think you guys should read this artical
> 
> Why Symbian AND MeeGo Are Best For Nokia?!?
> 
> and then you will realize how good Maemo / MeeGo is compared to Android



Wow man...thanks a lot for the link...cleared up lotsa doubts me had...


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes MeeGo isn’t a smartphone OS. It is the same Linux you use on your desktops, netbooks and servers with some added parts to make it adaptable to not only smartphones, but almost anything that could run an embedded OS. 

So its much more advanced than Android


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah, plus it also clears the air about Android being so fast...obviously, if you use fastest processors available for mobile handsets, they will obviously run smooth and faster than those running at half the speed.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 7, 2010)

So i spoke to the guy who is offering the free swag with the N900 over on Techenclave and i'm gonna put up the same offer here on this forum on his behalf. So you can get a new N900 for about Rs. 24,000 with free stuff worth over 4000 rupees.

You should just take a look at the original thread too.... TechEnclave


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 12, 2010)

Have you tried out the Zen Bound game on the Ovi App store for the Nokia N900. That game looks REALLY good and is fun too.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 12, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Have you tried out the Zen Bound game on the Ovi App store for the Nokia N900. That game looks REALLY good and is fun too.


 

Is it a 3-D game which utilize Open GL GPU of N900 just like bounce evolution?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yup. It uses the GPU and looks GREAT ! There's also TowerBloxx by Gameloft as that is also a very good game.


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 12, 2010)

What about Angry Birds ? I think that is great as well. There is also a paid extra level pack for the device.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 12, 2010)

Angry birds is a 2-D game, the real fun of 3-D fx card of N900 is if you play 3-d Dames like Bounce Evolution. I can't wait for NFS to be released for N900


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 13, 2010)

The second round of the Bounce Evolution game looks like Wipeout huh  Even i am waiting for NFS to be released. That game will look crazy awesome with the 3D graphics chip on the device. 

Have you tried out the BlessN900 application ? It lets you take HDR photos with the N900.


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 13, 2010)

If I am not wrong. The bounce evolution that we install from OVI store is it a full game or just one level? When i collect the apples and enter the house its over


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 13, 2010)

I absolutely enjoyed Angry Birds. It was an incredibly fun game !


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 16, 2010)

@Maverick Bounce Evolution from the Ovi Store is basically just a tech demo.

Have you tried Tux Race ? I think that is also using the Open GL GPU chip of the N900.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 16, 2010)

Tuxrace is a very good example of the open source gameplay aspect of the N900. There are loads of games for the N900 and it seems that almost all are free games 

I get mine from the extras repository.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 19, 2010)

Tried out some more applications lately ? I played around with the Transmission port for the N900. The app gives you a full fledged torrent client on the phone itself!


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 20, 2010)

Who all are using the Foreca weather widget on the N900 ? I think it pretty convenient considering it gives a full weather forecast right there on the homescreen.


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the widget. I am using the custom themes for the widget from the repository.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 20, 2010)

Anybody know an alternative to Vagalume for Last.FM ? I mean.. i just need something to scrobble my music.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 21, 2010)

@Germz : I think you are looking for a scrobbler. In the Maemo repositories there is an application called the Last.FM Scrobbler. That will automatically push your scrobbles to last.fm.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks ! That was exactly what i was looking for. Is there some photo editing application as well for the phone ?


----------



## maverick786us (Jul 23, 2010)

FCam is available in OVI store, it will change the whole course of N900 cam


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 23, 2010)

I just tried it , The HDR photo mode is quite interesting. I have also heard about this application called Ansel A. What is that for ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I think the application is a little similar to BlessN900. That app also allows you to take HDR pics. Another benefit of it is the Digital Zoom improvement. It gives you zooming ability without any loss in picture quality.


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 29, 2010)

Noticed any new applications lately ? I have been playing around with the Python based DropN900 app. It is pretty cool that i can access my entire dropbox folder on the go with this app.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 29, 2010)

DropN900 is a really amazing app. The best part according to me is that it lets me preview images etc before downloading them !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 29, 2010)

How about the Grooveshark application ? I think that is also very cool !


----------



## Ethereal (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the Grooveshark application. It needs a little more polish i think , but it is brilliant already. It was quite a surprise to see this app. Now i can play any song i want even if i dont have it on my phone !


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 30, 2010)

Grooveshark is great but to be honest , i make more use of the inbuilt 32GB of memory. The media player is awesome as it is. It supports all the music formats i want and supports plugins as well so i it can scrobble to last.fm as well as previously mentioned.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2010)

"Nokia N900, Xperia X10, Motorola Milestone " ...... None........... HTC Desire FTW!!!


----------



## moniaj (Aug 3, 2010)

hey i'm not a from a programming backgorund..i'm having a n900 which is one week old with bill and accessories for sale..if anyone is interested plz do mail at eprogmro@gmail.com..i'm in Bangalore..price negotiable


----------



## sam9s (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ Why do u wana sell it ... honest reply plz!!


----------



## moniaj (Aug 4, 2010)

itsa fantastic fone..far far faster from my 5800..but i dnt knw even to used command prompt :'( ..bythe way i flashed it to global firmware with help of my brother..i feel bad bcse i cant tap the potential of tht fone ..only someone with sftware background can do.... hey anyone..plz tell


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you serious ? I dont think you really need to be a techie to use the device. I think you should give it another chance. I am truely in love with my N900. Ask anyone question you might have and we'll help u out !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 7, 2010)

Agree with follower of krazzy. Outstanding device with great social connectivity. The Instant messenger being integrated into the device lets u receive instant notifications !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 11, 2010)

After playing with the device for so many days , i just found out that the device automatically gives you application update notifications on the homescreen itself ! That is AMAZING !


----------



## romikhan57 (Aug 12, 2010)

@Ethereal : Yes m i agree that update notifications are an awesome to receive updates for applications. From all the operating systems , i found the N900 implementation of this to be the best.


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Handy utilities are actually a very interesting part of the Maemo universe. There are utilities for almost anything.

Some of the apps which i am using actively lately include Comix which is an excellent comic book reader application. Then there is also FBReader which is a very interesting eBook reader app. I like that you can invert colors on it as it makes it easier to read at night in my opinion..


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 12, 2010)

I think you might be interested in this app : passwordsafe. 

As the name of the application suggests , the app works great to protect passwords in a blowfish encrypted file. It would be virtually uncrackable !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes... the password safe is very interesting. I think it is makes sense to use it if you are storing your bank passwords etc on the phone.


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 16, 2010)

Have posted a review of the N900 on my blog techans.com
Hope its useful for those who have not yet bought the device.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Very interesting review Nikhil. Really enjoyed reading it...

This is a great device for sure ! i really like the browser on this thing ...


----------



## nikhilpai (Aug 17, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Very interesting review Nikhil. Really enjoyed reading it...
> 
> This is a great device for sure ! i really like the browser on this thing ...



Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 17, 2010)

What browsers are you using on the N900 ? I prefer to use Opera when using EDGE network but in WiFi i love using the inbuilt browser !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 17, 2010)

@Germz : Have you tried out the Firefox browser on the N900 ? It is very impressive to see a full fledged desktop browser on a mobile device.


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Along with Firefox there is also Chrome. That makes it almost all the desktop browsers which have been ported to the N900. However they are mostly a proof of concept i would say... the best is still the inbuilt browser.

Nokia has certainly nailed the browser on this device. Flash compatibility , speed , desktop like rendering , gestures... it has everything which one may require.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 19, 2010)

What version of flash is the N900 using ? It is on version 9 right ? Also , can you use the N900 leds as a flashlight ?


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 19, 2010)

It is version 9.4 which is capable of playing Flash video. 

For the flashlight , there is an application in the repository which will let you use the dual leds as a flash !


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 23, 2010)

@Ethereal : Thanks for sharing the info !

Guys try out this new application called jSpeed. With this you can track the speed of your car and distance travelled using the Highly Sensitive GPS Receiver on your phone ! Very useful i must say !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah it is awesome and the best part is that it can give out an alarm if you cross a certain speed limit. If you import speed camera files then you can even be warned about them !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 23, 2010)

The N900 uses a resistive touchscreen which is supposed to be more accurate. Can you give me some applications which benefit from that ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes.. it is much more accurate than capacitive touchscreens. What kind of applications are you interested ?

There are some applications like Ansela which is like Photoshop for the N900 ! It is really powerful and benefits from the stylus and resistive touchscreen !


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 23, 2010)

There is another app which you can use to test the accuracy and sensitivity of the touchscreen. My Paint is a  paintbrush application which supports pressure senstivity which is amazing !

The N900 definitely has the best and most sensitive resistive touchscreen !


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with  that , the touch screen sensitivity is easily among the best. The only thing i would say missing is support for multi touch because otherwise this  is one of the best screens ever made.


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 25, 2010)

Where and how do you upload images from the N900 ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 27, 2010)

I generally use pixelpipe to upload to flickr / picasa. There is also a plugin for native support for y frog if you use that. I think that covers all bases...

Btw how do you switch between 3G and normal mode quickly ? Is there any short way ?


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 27, 2010)

You should use the 3G Switch Applet for that ! It'll let you switch modes just with one tap. Works perfecly !
What sort of battery life are you guys getting on your device ?


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Krazzy...

@Germz : I get more than a day easily. Pretty decent battery life for a device of this stature...


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 30, 2010)

What do you think about the social networking capabilities of the N900 ? Especially in comparison to Android devices and Samsung Wave ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 30, 2010)

Germz... right off the start , the N900 can communicate over all the major IM networks. I think that alone gives it a great start over other devices. Also , the device can display the original desktop version of all websites so you can access any social networking site which you want on the N900.


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes but what about dedicated clients like those present on Android and iPhone ?


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 30, 2010)

Well you gotta thank the open source nature of the operating system of the N900 ! You can use FaceBrickr for Facebook which is arguably the largest social networking network in the world.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 30, 2010)

If you want to synchronize your phone contacts and online contacts then you can use Hermes. It'll do just that....


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys ! Interesting info !


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG ! The keyboard on the N900 is awesome ! It makes it so easy to type out not just emails/messages but even when chatting on im networks


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Guys

I have just had to give my N900 to one of my cousin who was travelling abroad and so I am now again planning to buy a new phone. Having used the N900 for 2 months I am thinking should I now again go for it or should I look at some other new launches like I am seriously thinking between the N900 and the Samsung Galaxy-S.

I was wondering if any of you guys have got your hands on the New Samsung Galaxy S and then when you compare it with the N900, How does it score... My Brother has just got one, It's claim to fame is the Super Amoled Screen with Android 2.1 and wow that thing indeed has a superb screen. I mean what a screen Brilliant, Fantastic, Mind Blowing.It feels like a Rich LCD or a Plasma TV.With the slick Android 2.1 it makes it a Fantastic deal. Has anyone dig in to the Pros and Cons.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1271951-post81.html


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 1, 2010)

kalpik said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1271951-post81.html




Does anyone has a comparison about plus and minuses between the N900 and Samsung Galaxy-S ?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2010)

Well.. Hardware wise, SGS is wayyyyy ahead of N900.. So what you want is to basically look for Maemo vs android


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 1, 2010)

It depends... i really lke my N900 more than my Galaxy S. I have both but i love the kind of freedom that the N900 and Maemo 5 provides.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 1, 2010)

Anirvann said:


> It depends... i really lke my N900 more than my Galaxy S. I have both but i love the kind of freedom that the N900 and Maemo 5 provides.




I think I have just found the right person in you to answer my questions since you have both N900 and Samsung Galaxy-S. Can you please answer some of my questions

1. When you watch a Video on the N900 does it look a grade fader then the Samsung Galaxy-s, How would you rate screen resolution and display when you compare it with the Samsung Galaxy-S. I know with the Amoled screen the Galaxy will definitely be better, but is the N900 lacking far too behind. is it like it is completely out of the race against the Galaxy.

2. Android and MAEMO 5 are 2 different things, BUt when you used both do you feel Android is more easier and friendly to use than the MAEMO 5.

The driving point for me will be the screen display between both. What I look for is when I am visiting a webpage it should give ma a near to PC experience,which I guess with the 4 Inch Amoled screen Galaxy also kind of gives it. And then of course the Screen Display if I am watching a video or playing games.

Can you tell me your observations about these points.

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 PM ----------




kalpik said:


> Well.. Hardware wise, SGS is wayyyyy ahead of N900.. So what you want is to basically look for Maemo vs android




It is just not the Hardware the whole look and feel, the experience of using Galaxy is silk, it is so smooth. So thats what I mean in addition to this with Android 2.1 it feels great user experience. do people here agree with me ?


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 1, 2010)

The screen resolution is exactly the same on both so you will see the same amount of stuff on both by default. A web page will show the same on both at the default level. Ofcourse you can adjust size but then that is a personal thing... Screen on the N900 is pretty good. Infact while the SAMOLED screen on the Galaxy S is very good , i was far from blown away by it. The margin between that and the one on the N900 is not as huge as it is made out.

They are completely different operating systems and both have advantages and disadvantages so i guess its again a personal thing. 

I have overclocked my N900 to 1.1GHz (no difference in battery backup) and it is super duper smooth.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 1, 2010)

Anirvann said:


> The screen resolution is exactly the same on both so you will see the same amount of stuff on both by default. A web page will show the same on both at the default level. Ofcourse you can adjust size but then that is a personal thing...



I was not only talking about the area covered by a web page or a video on the screen but in addition to it which one has a better viewing experience. Like for e.g Brightness, clarity. crisp pictures, detailing...


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 2, 2010)

The N900 has more clarity and crispness but the Galaxy S screen is brighter and has higher contrast.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 2, 2010)

Anirvann said:


> The N900 has more clarity and crispness but the Galaxy S screen is brighter and has higher contrast.



What would you suggest if I am looking out for a entertainment aspect also in my phone like visiting the websites with very good picture quality, watching videos is great fun and ease of use of Apps. what would you suggest since you've both what would you suggest to someone.


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 2, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> What would you suggest if I am looking out for a entertainment aspect also in my phone like visiting the websites with very good picture quality, watching videos is great fun and ease of use of Apps. what would you suggest since you've both what would you suggest to someone.


 

Go for N900 as Galaxy lacks

1) Quwerty Keyboard so typing is always cumbersome
2) No Flash support for the web browser 
3) No flash for the camera 
4) No dedicated camera key 
5) The all-plastic body is a real fingerprint magnet 
6) Feeble loudspeaker 
7) FM radio is mono-only


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 2, 2010)

I was going through some reviews on the net, where they were comparing the screen brightness between the iPhone, Galaxy, Motorola Droid and the N900. The N900 display was the least bright of all. Which worriies me a little is, as I am largely looking out for my phone to surf the internet and use it to watch movies and play games with some marginal using it as a Phone   I dont know if N900 will leave up to the expectations.


----------



## mandrake (Sep 3, 2010)

yo techies, sorry to interupt betwn the n900 discussion. i have a query for moto milestone.
Where do i find good apps apart from the moto market which come pre-installed in the fone...

are there ne desi apps? most of the apps in the market seem to be US, UK people.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Krazzy,

Tell me, not just because you have a N900, and I am sure you may be a proud owner of it. But tell me Frankly have you checked out the Samsung Galaxy. Do you think the web surfing experience on the Galaxy is better than the N900 
despite the fact that the N900 opens full web pages and supports a lot of Browser. is the Web surfing experience on the Galaxy better ? Because it is on such a big,bright screen that it is sheer fun to surf web on sucha  screen isn't it ? Have you watched any HD videos on the Galaxy. watch it . I tell you it is just Mind Blowing. So do you think watching HD videos on the N900 is equally good. I mean it cannot be the same as Galaxy because of its 4 Inch Amoled screen. But then how is it in the N900.


----------



## simonjain223 (Sep 7, 2010)

You can go for Sony Ericson Xperia X10 Mini.Sound Quality of this handset is outstanding with 3.5 mm audio jack. It has internal memory of 128 MB which can be expanded up to 8 GB. It also supports GPRS, 3G, WLAN, Bluetooth, EDGE and USB port. Let’s talk about Sony Ericsson Xperia camera it has 5 mega pixel camera with 2560х1920 pixels and gives good clarity pictures.  It also contains some more advanced camera features such as autofocus, LED flash, Geo tagging with video recording.


----------



## moniaj (Sep 7, 2010)

sorry members for telling tht i didnt lik n900...its a fantastic fone..i'm never gonna sell it


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 8, 2010)

U didn't like the phone,but still u wanna keep it so r u gonns keep it as a momento of your bad memories with this phone...

U didn't like the phone,but still u wanna keep it so r u gonna keep it as a momento of your bad memories with this phone...


----------



## follower of krazzy (Sep 8, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> I was going through some reviews on the net, where they were comparing the screen brightness between the iPhone, Galaxy, Motorola Droid and the N900. The N900 display was the least bright of all. Which worriies me a little is, as I am largely looking out for my phone to surf the internet and use it to watch movies and play games with some marginal using it as a Phone   I dont know if N900 will leave up to the expectations.



Looking at the N900 individually , the screen on the device is very good. And you will have no problem with it. But yes if u go from an AMOLED display to this then you will feel a difference. But the versatility of the LCD display and excellent sunlight visibility make me choose the N900 over others...



Kvishal said:


> Hey Krazzy,
> 
> Tell me, not just because you have a N900, and I am sure you may be a proud owner of it. But tell me Frankly have you checked out the Samsung Galaxy. Do you think the web surfing experience on the Galaxy is better than the N900
> despite the fact that the N900 opens full web pages and supports a lot of Browser. is the Web surfing experience on the Galaxy better ? Because it is on such a big,bright screen that it is sheer fun to surf web on sucha  screen isn't it ? Have you watched any HD videos on the Galaxy. watch it . I tell you it is just Mind Blowing. So do you think watching HD videos on the N900 is equally good. I mean it cannot be the same as Galaxy because of its 4 Inch Amoled screen. But then how is it in the N900.



Hey , Watching HD video on these phones is pointless as their screen resolition is only WVGA so they cannot display HD video. Videos at native resolution look better to me on the N900.



Kvishal said:


> U didn't like the phone,but still u wanna keep it so r u gonns keep it as a momento of your bad memories with this phone...
> 
> U didn't like the phone,but still u wanna keep it so r u gonna keep it as a momento of your bad memories with this phone...



I think he framed it wrong  He DOES say that he loved the device.


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 8, 2010)

Is there any practical use for the iR port included in the N900 or is it just another hardware part included but not used ?


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 8, 2010)

You can use it to control your television and other applications. The QtiRecco application allows you to do just that. It'll download the appliance remote from the internet and let u control your appliances with the N900 as a remote.


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 8, 2010)

I need someway to store my passwords safely on my phone so that even if it gets lost nobody should be able to access them. Any application for that ? Similar to  Handy Wallet perhaps ? I used that on my previous Symbian device.


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 8, 2010)

@Ethereal : As i said in the other thread , you have to use the Password Safe application for this. It creates a blowfish encrypted database which is virtually unhackable


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 8, 2010)

follower of krazzy said:


> Looking at the N900 individually , the screen on the device is very good. And you will have no problem with it. But yes if u go from an AMOLED display to this then you will feel a difference. But the versatility of the LCD display and excellent sunlight visibility make me choose the N900 over others...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frankly everyone seems to be suggesting, the entire world that N900 was a good phone a year back when it was launched but now when there are better phones available there is no reason to go for the N900. There have been some better developments in this year since it was launched globally. I kind of wanted a Qwerty Keypad with  my phone. I did not like Motorola Milestone and so was kind of stuck on the N900. Plus Maemo is History, It would maybe get some Bug Fixes as an update but not any new features added. so even that is a fact one needs to take into account. Will mostly go for the Galaxy lets see...


----------



## maverick786us (Sep 8, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Frankly everyone seems to be suggesting, the entire world that N900 was a good phone a year back when it was launched but now when there are better phones available there is no reason to go for the N900. There have been some better developments in this year since it was launched globally. I kind of wanted a Qwerty Keypad with my phone. I did not like Motorola Milestone and so was kind of stuck on the N900. Plus Maemo is History, It would maybe get some Bug Fixes as an update but not any new features added. so even that is a fact one needs to take into account. Will mostly go for the Galaxy lets see...


 
Maemo is a small village that comes on the way while travelling to MeeGo City


----------



## follower of krazzy (Sep 9, 2010)

maverick786us said:


> Maemo is a small village that comes on the way while travelling to MeeGo City



^ That

You need to realize that when you buy the N900 , you dont buy just a device , you buy into a world of openness. You can run everything from Android , Ubuntu , Debian ,etc on this device. There is almost nothing that you cannot do with this phone ! I still stand by it...


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 9, 2010)

But I also look at my phone as an entertainment device, which means it has to have the best screen display to enjoy occasional movies and regular web surfing on it. When you compare the display of the N900 with some new comers like the Galaxy and the Nexus One. The N900 display looks far too dull.


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 15, 2010)

It is a personal opinion i guess but the  N900 display is NOT dull...

Btw has anyone seen the graphics productivity apps of the device ! Apps  which can allow you to do a bit of graphics editing on the device...


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 15, 2010)

Of course ! There is ansela which is like a mini photoshop for your smartphone. you can enjoy all sort of editing options including adjusting the color saturation etc.. !


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 15, 2010)

Woah thx ! I didn't know that Maemo too had such applications ! This is really cool.. 

I know this would be stretching but is there any pressure based painting app ? That would be ultimate !


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 15, 2010)

That would be myPaint  Complete pressure sensitivity based painting..... it is perfect to exploit that resistive ts with awesome sensitivity.


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 15, 2010)

I can vouch for myPaint. It has a pretty good variety in brushes etc... Cool app to have while on the go when you want to kill a few moments or just want to sketch something out.


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok ... another question. Can you view RAW Images on the N900 ? I don't think you can coz atleast the default viewer does not support them. Is there any alternate image viewer ?


----------



## Ethereal (Sep 15, 2010)

RAWViewer is the application for that  

There is an application for every productivity related task on the N900 !


----------



## Anirvann (Sep 15, 2010)

Raw Viewer for RAW images on N900....


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 15, 2010)

Woot ! Thanks guys ! I love my N900 even more now ! Awesome applications...


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 15, 2010)

GERMZ said:


> It is a personal opinion i guess but the  N900 display is NOT dull...
> 
> Btw has anyone seen the graphics productivity apps of the device ! Apps  which can allow you to do a bit of graphics editing on the device...



Nope it is not a personal opinion, Show it to anyone and see all the review that you can online. There is just plenty of information to say and prove this. N900 display could be sharp but it is definitely dull, very dull. And against the New Super Amoled Screens woah ! You just dont wanna talk about it 

Ok One more question to all you N900 owners. is the form of N900 not an issue with you guys ? with so much of Bulk is it easy to carry so much of weight all the time in your pocket. Dont you guys feel it a bit too heavy ?


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 16, 2010)

No never felt it heavy and this coming from a guy who used to own a razor. The weight is proportional to the abilities of the device. Yeah , it might be a bit heavy but for me it is a non issue as the device's capabilities are way too awesome 

About the dullness issue, you are comparing two different screen techs. Obviously AMOLED will be better but for an LCD , the N900 display is NOT bad.


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 16, 2010)

GERMZ said:


> No never felt it heavy and this coming from a guy who used to own a razor. The weight is proportional to the abilities of the device. Yeah , it might be a bit heavy but for me it is a non issue as the device's capabilities are way too awesome



So u r saying this out of your special love for the N900   that you can bear with that weight also. But genuinely speaking it does feel heavy to carry is what you are saying. Right ?


----------

